# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal 2017



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2017.*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia e Bom Ano para todos 

Este novo ano de 2017 começa com temperaturas impressionantes, às 7:00 h ( entre outras aqui ficam as mais destacadas )  

Miranda do Douro *-8.3ºc *

Carrazeda Ansiães: *-8.2 ºc*

Moimenta da Beira: *-7ºc *

Bragança: *-6.9 ºc
*
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo:* -6.8 ºc *







Estou curioso para ver as mínimas reais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

Temperaturas mínimas de ontem, 01/01/2017:






Desde que entrei para o MeteoPT que não me lembro de temperaturas tão baixas. Não digo que não tenham ocorrido, até porque nos primeiros tempos apenas dava atenção aos eventos de instabilidade atmosféricas.

De notar também que as estações de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Vila Real e Vila Real (Cidade) tiveram mínimas abaixo de 1ºC: *0,0ºC*, *0,1ºC* e *0,6ºC* respectivamente, e valores mínimos de humidade >= 90%: 90%, 91% e 95%.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Para melhor contextualizar os valores que têm ocorrido nestes últimos dias, consultei os boletins climáticos do IPMA e retirei de lá estes valores dos últimos invernos.

INVERNO 2014/2015

Menor valor da temperatura mínima -7.4 °C em Mirandela, dia 30 dezembro


INVERNO 2013-2014

Menor valor da temperatura mínima -7.2 °C em Carrazeda de Ansiães, dia 8 dezembro


INVERNO 2012-2013

Menor valor da temperatura mínima - 6.0ºC em Carrazeda de Ansiães, dia 26 fevereiro


INVERNO 2011-2012

Menor valor da temperatura mínima -10.2ºC em Miranda do Douro e em Carrazeda de Ansiães, dia 4 de fevereiro


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2017 às 16:47)

Valores bem interessantes tendo em conta que nem sequer estavamos sob o efeito de uma massa de ar frio, antes pelo contrário. E ajuda a perceber o quão fracos têm sido os últimos invernos.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

Foi preciso sair de Fig. Castelo Rodrigo para haver uma mínima de quase -8ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2017 às 03:29)

Dan disse:


> Para melhor contextualizar os valores que têm ocorrido nestes últimos dias, consultei os boletins climáticos do IPMA e retirei de lá estes valores dos últimos invernos.
> 
> INVERNO 2014/2015
> 
> ...



E em relação a máximas mais baixas, quão raro é termos 0ºC como máxima numa estação do IPMA?


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E em relação a máximas mais baixas, quão raro é termos 0ºC como máxima numa estação do IPMA?



É algo que ocorre normalmente associado a episódios de nevoeiro como este último. Tenho alguns dados para Bragança, que nem é das localidades mais favoráveis a este tipo de episódios. 

Anos com máxima inferior a 0,5ºC, desde 2000:
2000
2001
2003
2005
2006
2009
2010
2012


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 10:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E em relação a máximas mais baixas, quão raro é termos 0ºC como máxima numa estação do IPMA?




Em Trás - Os - Montes máximas desse valor são relativamente frequentes, normalmente associados a episódios de nevoeiro gelado, como disse o membro Dan. 

Mais raro no Litoral, mas já aconteceu.  No épico episódio de Fevereiro de 83, no Litoral Norte as temperaturas máximas rondaram os 0 graus mais do que um dia. 
Eu era bastante pequeno na altura, mas recordo - me de um episódio de sincelo na altura,  o único que assisti na vida aqui no Minho ( em Trás - Os - Montes já assisti a muitos pois desloco - me lá com frequência). 
No evento de 9 de Janeiro de 2009 também registei uma Tmax de 2 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

*VENTO MUITO FORTE EM SÃO PAIO, CONCELHO DE GOUVEIA, 2 JANEIRO 2017*
Durante a tarde de ontem, 2 de janeiro, em São Paio, concelho de Gouveia, ocorreu um episódio de vento muito forte. Este episódio compreendeu destruição em habitações, diversas infraestruturas e vegetação. Segundo os elementos disponíveis, esta destruição ter-se-á traduzido essencialmente por destelhamentos, danos em janelas, chaminés, muros e árvores, algumas de grande porte.

De acordo com a avaliação preliminar que foi possível efetuar com base em testemunhos e observação com radar, o fenómeno ocorrido é compatível com downburst (figura 1).

Trata-se de um fenómeno com origem em níveis relativamente acima da superfície, em que se observa a organização de correntes de ar descendentes, frequentemente intensificadas for processos de arrefecimento evaporativo, e que, ao alcançar a superfície, se propagam horizontalmente. Estes escoamentos podem ser bastantes fortes, como no presente caso, afetando frequentemente áreas muito limitadas.

Se outros elementos permitirem retirar conclusões mais detalhadas, a informação será oportunamente noticiada.




Legenda: Assinatura de convergência observada a cerca de de 1300m de altitude (ver setas a preto), pouco antes de o fenómeno ter atingido o local de São Paio (ver X). Indicador de posição plana, 0° de elevação, 17:26 UTC, radar de Arouca, Pico do Gralheiro.
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Percentagem de água no solo - 31 Dezembro 2016






Tendo em conta a seca das últimas semanas do passado mês e incluindo a seca destas primeiras semanas do ano, a situação vai agravar.

Se não chover muito na 2ª quinzena deste mês podemos, possivelmente, esperar um agravamento do cenário de seca, o que não é nada conveniente para o Sul e para o Noroeste (que também está com elevado défice de chuva).


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Continuando num tópico dos extremos, as máximas de dia 11 de Janeiro surpreenderam:






Geofísico: *21,8ºC*
Alvalade: *22,6ºC*

O recorde máxima para Lisboa(Geofísico) é de 22,6ºC em Janeiro, estivemos apenas a 0,8ºC de o igualar


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

Relembrando a comparação de anomalias que fiz no Verão passado, agora é a vez do Inverno:

*Temperaturas Mínimas Previstas/Anomalias Normais 71-00(>=7ºC):*

Aveiro: *-2ºC (-8ºC) Dia 19*
Braga: *-4ºC (-8ºC) Dia 21*
Bragança:* -7ºC (-7ºC) Dia 19*
Guarda: *-7ºC (-8ºC) Dia 19*
Lisboa: *0ºC (-8ºC) Dia 19*
Portalegre: *-2ºC (-8ºC) Dia 19*
Santarém: *-2ºC (-7ºC) Dia 20*

Não sabemos os recordes das outras estações (não capitais distritais), pelo que podemos ter recordes mínimos absolutos. 

Podemos estar perante de um mês de Janeiro mais frio dos últimos anos ou décadas. (Quanto à temp. mínima)


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:15)

19/01/2016

Hoje houveram estações perto do seu mínimo histórico e outras que o quebraram:

Braga: *-5,5ºC 08UTC* (Recorde -6,3ºC)
Leiria: *-5,5ºC 08UTC* (Recorde -4,3ºC)
V. Castelo (Chafé): *-2,8ºC 08UTC* (Recorde -2,7ºC)

Acredito que outras estações não capitais distritais tenham batido recordes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:42)

Eu bem disse que o relatório estava para sair:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/temps-baixas-janeiro.html



> Um fluxo de norte, determinado por um anticiclone que se estendia desde a Islândia às Canárias e um vale depressionário estendendo-se desde a Escandinávia ao Mediterrâneo, no início da semana, dias 15 e 16, transportou ar extremamente frio da região polar para a Europa Central e do Sul.
> 
> Nos dias seguintes, com a mudança do fluxo para nordeste a massa de ar frio e seco veio a atingir, a partir do dia 18, o território do Continente, originando valores muito baixos da temperatura do ar.
> 
> ...



Dia 19 foi o dia mais frio de Portugal, com a média da mínima nos *-3,6ºC  (cerca de -9ºC abaixo da média)*

*Novos recordes absolutos: Sabugal, Coruche, Alcobaça, Aljezur, Alcácer do Sal, Tomar, Estremoz, Cabo Raso* (@jonas_87 )*. *

Novos recordes para o mês de Janeiro: Sines, Ponte de Lima, Ansião, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Moimenta da Beira


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Verdade @guisilva5000 , que valor incrível, só podia ser minima absoluta no Cabo Raso (-0,7ºC).
Por acaso falei entretanto com amigo que costuma pescar ali  junto ao farol, e dizia  ele " Epa mas a estação está dentro do mar,não acredito no registo negativo" LOL de facto parece mentira.
A teoria da compensação volta e meia surge.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade @guisilva5000 , que valor incrível, só podia ser minima absoluta no Cabo Raso (-0,7ºC).
> Por acaso falei entretanto com amigo que costuma pescar ali  junto ao farol, e dizia  ele " Epa mas a estação está dentro do mar,não acredito no registo negativo" LOL de facto parece mentira.
> A teoria da compensação volta e meia surge.


Tendo em conta que a estação gera valores extremos com vento de leste, como aconteceu no Verão, acho que a influência do mar foi insignificante naqueles minutos.

Não sei se a planície que se estende para leste também influência, não é por nada que o Cabo se denomina de Raso, vê-se pela orografia o porquê do nome.

Mas estou para aqui a tentar arranjar uma explicação não dominando o assunto científico, talvez seja outra coisa


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tendo em conta que a estação gera valores extremos com vento de leste, como aconteceu no Verão, acho que a influência do mar foi insignificante naqueles minutos.
> 
> Não sei se a planície que se estende para leste também influência, não é por nada que o Cabo se denomina de Raso, vê-se pela orografia o porquê do nome.
> 
> Mas estou para aqui a tentar arranjar uma explicação não dominando o assunto científico, talvez seja outra coisa



Já tinho dito noutras ocasiões  que ali existe inversão, estou a vontade para afirmar isso, já passei la centenas de vezes(bike+carro+pé), muitas delas a noite, quando está vento fraco, raro mas acontece, sente-se ar bem mais frio naquela zona da ciclovia. Sim o pequeno monte tem como o topo a zona da quinta da marinha gera frio para aquele troço da estrada do guincho.
Ja houve minimas baixas por lá noutros invernos em que eu tinha 7ºC e o raso tinha 3ºC ou 4ºC.
Foi uma conjugação de factores e pronto, minima historica.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 23:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu bem disse que o relatório estava para sair:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/temps-baixas-janeiro.html
> 
> ...


Não percebo porque é que o IPMA não inclui as RUEMAs nesta tabela. 
No caso de Coimbra, a estação de Bencanta, apesar de estar dentro da malha urbana, até registou mínimas mais baixas que a estação do aeródromo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Não percebo porque é que o IPMA não inclui as RUEMAs nesta tabela.
> No caso de Coimbra, a estação de Bencanta, apesar de estar dentro da malha urbana, até registou mínimas mais baixas que a estação do aeródromo.


Acho que foi um breve resumo, também não incluiram a estação de Mira 

Eles gostam muito é de Sagrrrrrrrrrrres, para quem não viu o erro, o IPMA escreveu Sagres com dois r's 

Esqueci-me de referir o mais caricato, é que depois de eu estar tão ansioso por alguma estação passar dos -10ºC, apenas Sabugal conseguiu chegar aos -9.9ºC LOL, o que faz ainda 2012 como o último ano em que passou tal limiar. Vamos culpar o nosso amigo vento por não ter deixado Miranda do Douro fazer a sua magia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2017 às 15:48)

*24 de Janeiro*

Mais um dia de mínimas geladas, Lamas de Mouro conseguiu chegar ao -7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Interessantes os valores de chuva no dia 26/01 para Lisboa:






Uma questão de poucos quilómetros, conseguimos ver diferenças significativas. Geofísico a chegar quase aos* 50 mm*, um valor muito incomum para Lisboa.

Mais uma vez, felicito o retorno da estação da Amadora. Só falta mesmo a estação de Colares e Cabo da Roca voltarem!


----------



## efcm (1 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

Em que zona fica a estação da Amadora?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 09:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma vez, felicito o retorno da estação da Amadora. Só falta mesmo a estação de Colares e Cabo da Roca voltarem!



Boas,
O regresso da estação da Amadora foi sem duvida uma boa novidade.
Em relação às outras duas, por exemplo a do Cabo da Roca infelizmente nunca teve no mapa da rede ipma,portanto está tudo igual.
A de Colares é uma pena, não só pela questão da inversão bastante forte que ocorre por lá, assim como 
os acumulados diários bem generosos que têm ocorridos nos ultimos tempos.
_________

Grande acumulado registado ontem na estação do Cabo Raso, Cascais: *29 mm*
O valor mais alto da rede IPMA,se a estação de Colares estivesse on, teria sido essa com o valor mais elevado, e talvez com uma boa vantagem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

efcm disse:


> Em que zona fica a estação da Amadora?


Venteira, perto da Igreja.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2017 às 08:40)

Alguns acumulados no sotavento algarvio ate *Dezembro*. 

Cacela: 280 mm

Castro Marim: 306 mm

Tavira: 259 mm

Santo Estevao: 273 mm

Maragota: 305 mm

Patacao: 373 mm. 

Todas as estacoes em causa tem medias anuais acima dos 500 mm. 

Janeiro deve ter acumulado entre 15 a 30 mm no litoral e 30 a 60 nas serras. 

Sendo assim, para o ano hidrologico acabar na media faltam pelo menos uns *200 mm* em algumas estacoes. As medias aproximadas para os proximos meses sao as que se seguem.

Fevereiro: 60 mm

Marco: 40 mm

Abril: 40 mm

Maio: 30 mm

Sera necessario portanto que a precipitacao fique ligeiramente acima da media nos meses que se seguem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:14)

frederico disse:


> Alguns acumulados no sotavento algarvio ate *Dezembro*.
> 
> Cacela: 280 mm
> 
> ...



O único cenário mais positivo para o Algarve são as cut-offs. Acredito que ainda tenhamos surpresas.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O único cenário mais positivo para o Algarve são as cut-offs. Acredito que ainda tenhamos surpresas.


Se não fosse isso a situação no Algarve estaria igual ou pior que a do Alentejo. Praticamente toda a região sul é bastante beneficiada com as cut-offs, nos últimos anos têm aparecido com menos frequência mas quando aparecem chove como deve de ser como foi o caso da primavera passada. Desde 2014 que já chove mais no outono e primavera do que no inverno, algo está diferente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2017 às 10:09)

Acumulados de ontem, 03/02/2017.

*99,5mm* em Montalegre, enquanto no Sul está praticamente tudo a zeros (<1mm).


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acumulados de ontem, 03/02/2017.
> 
> *99,5mm* em Montalegre, enquanto no Sul está praticamente tudo a zeros (<1mm).



Valor impressionante, com certeza o mais chuvoso da Europa.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2017 às 10:40)

Incrível aquilo que a estação de *Montalegre* tem acumulado.

*02/02/2017: 42,6 mm*
*03/02/2017: 99,5 mm*
*04/02/2017: 92,1 mm*
*Total: 234,2 mm*

Infelizmente não há dados da estação do Cabril do dia 3.
Ontem a estação acumulou *110,2 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2017 às 20:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível aquilo que a estação de *Montalegre* tem acumulado.
> 
> *02/02/2017: 42,6 mm*
> *03/02/2017: 99,5 mm*
> ...



Aqui fica o mapa com os acumulados de ontem, na região Norte:


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Antes dos anos 80 havia estacoes nessa regiao que em anos chuvosos acumulavam mais de 5000 mm. Uma vez que Montalegre esta a leste do Geres houve certamente zonas a oeste da montanha a acumular muito mais que isso. Faz falta uma estacao na Portela do Homem, Vila do Geres ou Sao Bento.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

frederico disse:


> Alguns acumulados no sotavento algarvio ate *Dezembro*.
> 
> Cacela: 280 mm
> 
> ...



Engraçado que o Patacão tem sempre uma diferença considerável em relação a várias outras estações no Algarve, ainda mais curioso porque fica relativamente próximo do litoral e estações como a de Faro-aeroporto que é uma estação muito "preguiçosa". É uma estação que ficando próxima de uma área dos 500mm de média consegue competir com estações do barrocal como a de Alte, por exemplo, com médias na ordem dos 600mm.

Em relação a esses valores ressalvo que é pena não termos mais estações espalhadas pelo interior pois pontualmente temos valores mais elevados que esses.
No Caldeirão e em muitos pontos do Barrocal os valores acumulados até ao momento já devem ultrapassar os 400mm em muitos pontos.

Outra situação interessante: No ano passado Alte e Patacão terminaram na média com valores penso que as duas na ordem dos 600mm. Se fizéssemos uma extrapolação meteríamos o interior Algarvio com valores nesta ordem. Ora se formos ver o enchimento das barragens de Odeleite e Beliche verificamos que quase não mexeram. Este ano ainda com precipitações supostamente inferiores aos 500mm já assistimos a um notável enchimento destas últimas. Penso que é um sinal da deficitária rede de estações que temos


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Interessante valor da rajada na Guarda, ontem dia 5 de Fevereiro:

*129,6 km/h*


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Ja temos dados para Janeiro de 2017. 

Cacela: 32 mm (313)
Junqueira, Castro Marim: 52 mm (357)
Tavira: 28 mm (287)
Santo Estevao: 32 mm (305)
Maragota: 35 mm (340)
Patacao: 49 mm (422)
*Alte: 138 mm (473)*
Sao Bartolomeu de Messines: 98 mm (427)
Alcantarilha: 87 mm (365)
Silves: 78 mm (309)
Lagoa: 69 mm (318)
Portimao: 64 mm (328)
Aljezur: 94 mm (348)

De uma forma geral choveu mais nas serras que no litoral, a diferenca e significativa e tudo gracas a um evento no final do mes. 

Sera necessario que nos proximos meses haja um pico de precipitacao e que os restantes nao fiquem abaixo dos 30 mm ate ao final de Maio. No passado esse pico ocorria tipicamente em Marco, mas tudo mudou aproximadamente a partir de 1980. Contudo o mes de Marco nos ultimos anos tem vindo a recuperar... 

Os acumulados totais nao estao muito longe das medias. Os eventos previstos para as proximas duas semanas poderao decidir o ano hidrologico.


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2017 às 00:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Engraçado que o Patacão tem sempre uma diferença considerável em relação a várias outras estações no Algarve, ainda mais curioso porque fica relativamente próximo do litoral e estações como a de Faro-aeroporto que é uma estação muito "preguiçosa". É uma estação que ficando próxima de uma área dos 500mm de média consegue competir com estações do barrocal como a de Alte, por exemplo, com médias na ordem dos 600mm.
> 
> Em relação a esses valores ressalvo que é pena não termos mais estações espalhadas pelo interior pois pontualmente temos valores mais elevados que esses.
> No Caldeirão e em muitos pontos do Barrocal os valores acumulados até ao momento já devem ultrapassar os 400mm em muitos pontos.
> ...



As estacoes que se usavam no passado para caracterizar o clima algarvio davam uma falsa ideia do clima da regiao, pois situavam-se em zonas muito especiais, de micro-clima mais seco. A estacao do aeroporto de Faro e uma estacao de ria, e em zonas de ria, em estuarios, em golfos, em cabos, o clima e diferente, normalmente muito mais seco. Outra estacao especial e a de Vila Real de Santo Antonio, numa zona de altitude quase 0, numa foz de um rio. Sagres tambem tem condicoes especiais, tal como Lagos, Alvor, a zona das salinas de Tavira... se quisermos ter uma melhor nocao do clima do Algarve e preferivel olharmos para as estacoes da CCDR, que estao ja afastadas da costa mas nao em serra, caso das estacoes de Cacela, Maragota, Santo Estevao, Patacao, etc. Temos entao grandes surpresas, meses de Janeiro com maximas medias acima dos 18 ou mesmo dos 20 graus, grandes variacoes nas minimas medias, precipitacao media anual acima dos 550 mm fora das serras, quando no litoral ja temos estacoes abaixo dos 500 mm, caso de Vila Real. O clima de terras como Estoi, Santo Estevao ou Cacela ja tem um certo caracter magrebino, maximas a chegar aos 35 graus em Agosto, ou acima dos 20 em Janeiro. 

Seria interessante termos uma estacao numa das ilhas da ria Formosa, por exemplo, no Faro, perto do cabo de Santa Maria, outra no coracao da serra do Caldeirao, tambem na serra de Tavira, na serra do Mu ja no concelho de Almodovar, na serra de Monte Figo, assim ja teriamos um quadro mais completo do clima algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

frederico disse:


> As estacoes que se usavam no passado para caracterizar o clima algarvio davam uma falsa ideia do clima da regiao, pois situavam-se em zonas muito especiais, de micro-clima mais seco. A estacao do aeroporto de Faro e uma estacao de ria, e em zonas de ria, em estuarios, em golfos, em cabos, o clima e diferente, normalmente muito mais seco. Outra estacao especial e a de Vila Real de Santo Antonio, numa zona de altitude quase 0, numa foz de um rio. Sagres tambem tem condicoes especiais, tal como Lagos, Alvor, a zona das salinas de Tavira... se quisermos ter uma melhor nocao do clima do Algarve e preferivel olharmos para as estacoes da CCDR, que estao ja afastadas da costa mas nao em serra, caso das estacoes de Cacela, Maragota, Santo Estevao, Patacao, etc. Temos entao grandes surpresas, meses de Janeiro com maximas medias acima dos 18 ou mesmo dos 20 graus, grandes variacoes nas minimas medias, precipitacao media anual acima dos 550 mm fora das serras, quando no litoral ja temos estacoes abaixo dos 500 mm, caso de Vila Real. O clima de terras como Estoi, Santo Estevao ou Cacela ja tem um certo caracter magrebino, maximas a chegar aos 35 graus em Agosto, ou acima dos 20 em Janeiro.
> 
> Seria interessante termos uma estacao numa das ilhas da ria Formosa, por exemplo, no Faro, perto do cabo de Santa Maria, outra no coracao da serra do Caldeirao, tambem na serra de Tavira, na serra do Mu ja no concelho de Almodovar, *na serra de Monte Figo*, assim ja teriamos um quadro mais completo do clima algarvio.



Quantas vezes, está sol em Faro e em Olhão e na Serra de Monte Figo está nublado e a chuviscar e em dias de chuva é ver chover bem na serra e aqui só chuvisca.


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

Por outro lado tens eventos que passam de raspao no litoral onde deixam boa precipitacao mas nao chegam a serra, sao normalmente aqueles eventos que entram depois em Espanha pelo vale do Guadalquivir. Ja vi eventos que deixaram muita agua em Cacela, Altura, Vila Real, e entraram depois em Espanha onde descarregaram tudo, mas depois na serra nao choveu nada.

A serra de Tavira tinha uma estacao no Fazfato, nem sequer e uma zona alta, nao chega talvez aos 300 mm, que tinha media anual de quase 700 mm, no entanto para essa mesma normal a estacao de VRSA tinha menos de 500 mm, eram mais de 200 mm de diferenca. Uma estacao na Alcaria do Cume talvez ja desse mais de 800 mm de media anual.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:31)

Sempre interessante a diferença entre Foía e Aljezur, hoje de madrugada quase de 11ºC, com a estação de Foía surpreendentemente quente (vento de SW).

Mas o que queria mostrar é que voltámos às temperaturas negativas! (08/02)






Por fim, o relatório do mês de Janeiro já saiu, algumas passagens:

_O mês de janeiro de 2017, em Portugal Continental, classificou-se como *normal em relação à temperatura do ar e muito seco em relação à quantidade de precipitação.*

O total de precipitação foi cerca de *53% do normal*, o que permite classificar este mês como muito seco sendo o 6º valor mais baixo desde 2000 (2005, 2012, 2007, 2000 e 2006).

No mês de janeiro houve um *aumento da área em situação de seca fraca em todo o território (95%)* e algumas partes do Norte em* seca moderada (3%)*, apenas o barlavento algarvio não está em seca.

O maior valor do número de dias com temperatura mínima ≤ 0 °C foi *21 dias e ocorreu em Miranda do Douro*, sendo *14 dias consecutivos*._

*Recordes:*






http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...rIqmmk/cli_20170101_20170131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Acho muito estranho esse valor de Aljezur ser a mínima absoluta... E mais estranho acho o anterior valor ser apenas de -5,3 graus. Há uns anos atrás Aljezur tinha mínimas de -6 graus e -7 graus.
@Jorge_scp não é estranho?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2017 às 23:04)

Mais estranho, é o único parágrafo, a dizer que caiu neve fraca no Sotavento Algarvio, nomeadamente em São Brás de Alportel e na Serra do Caldeirão, foram os relatos que chegaram a Lisboa. 

Em Moncarapacho caiu neve e deu nas notícias, mas parece que o IPMA não apanha esse canal de notícias. 

Se tivesse caído em Lisboa era uma página.  

O IPMA a ocultar os flocos de neve que caíram a cota zero, porque isso dá uma má imagem do Algarve, que é sol e calor.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2017 às 16:07)

Loulé registou o maior acumulado diário nacional 58,8mm (não sei onde foram buscar o valor). A estação de Alte mais a interior no Barrocal registou uns impressionantes 93,2mm. Desta vez é curioso, pois uma estação relativamente próxima, a de Messines só registou 46,4mm. 
Para quem gosta de seguir estações vale a pena começar a seguir esta estação que tem registado valores impressionantes! 
Se o Algarve central tivesse mais altitude era um paraíso de fenómenos de precipitação intensa.~

Resumindo:
 24/10/2016 - 108,4mm
 26/01/2017 - 93,2mm

No ano hidrológico passado:

1/11/2015 - 149,8mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2017 às 12:21)

Bons acumulados ontem, na região do Algarve. Não me admiro se aqueles 98,1mm em Castro Marim forem um novo recorde de precipitação em 24h para aquela estação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

Dia 22 de Fevereiro bem quente:






Braga:* 23,9ºC*  Novo recorde para Fevereiro (anterior era *23,5ºC*)

Porto (P. Rubras):* 22,3ºC * Não é a estação das normais (S. Gens), mas não esteve muito longe do recorde de *23,2ºC*

Ponte de Lima:* 24,5ºC*  Não temos dados mas também é capaz de ser recorde. Temperatura mais alta da Europa para o dia também.

Bragança: *19,8ºC*  Perto do recorde de Fevereiro, igual a *20,4ºC*


----------



## frederico (7 Mar 2017 às 02:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Loulé registou o maior acumulado diário nacional 58,8mm (não sei onde foram buscar o valor). A estação de Alte mais a interior no Barrocal registou uns impressionantes 93,2mm. Desta vez é curioso, pois uma estação relativamente próxima, a de Messines só registou 46,4mm.
> Para quem gosta de seguir estações vale a pena começar a seguir esta estação que tem registado valores impressionantes!
> Se o Algarve central tivesse mais altitude era um paraíso de fenómenos de precipitação intensa.~
> 
> ...



A mesma latitude em Espanha tens as serras de Cadis que podem ter valores impressionantes, identicos aos do Norte de Espanha, em anos de NAO negativo.O ponto mais alto tem mais de 1500 metros, na serra de Grazalema.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 14:53)

*Estações (IPMA) acima dos 27ºC às 14h*:
Dunas de Mira: *28,5ºC*
Aveiro (Universidade):* 27,8ºC*
Portalegre (cidade): *27,8ºC*
Anadia: *27,6ºC*
Mora: *27,5ºC*
Arouca: *27,5ºC*
Santarém, Fonte Boa: *27,3ºC*
Rio Maior: *27,2ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

A estação de Mora (IPMA) teve uma máxima horária de *29,8ºC*!!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2017 às 10:24)

Pois é, acabou por ter máxima de *30,9ºC*, uma brutalidade!!
Na vizinha Espanha a máxima deles foi aos *32,8ºC *em Xàtiva,Valencia.
Essa estação espanhola sofre do efeito fohen.
A actual máxima europeia  2017 pertence então a Xàtiva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 19:20)

Na solitária estação das Selvagens estão uns frescos 25,4ºC às 02h da matina


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2017 às 16:06)

Relatório fresquinho a sair do IPMA relativamente ao Inverno 2016/2017



> O inverno 2016/2017 (dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro) em Portugal Continental classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura e seco quanto à quantidade de precipitação.
> 
> A temperatura média no trimestre foi de 9.91°C, superior em +0.30°C relativamente ao normal. *O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 14.86°C, foi superior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de +1.06°C, sendo o 4º valor mais alto desde 1931*. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 4.95°C, foi inferior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de -0.48°C.
> 
> ...



Continuamos portanto na saga de procurar recordes de temperatura máxima, seja no Inverno ou verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2017 às 16:39)

Pegões conseguiu chegar aos *30ºC*, ontem:






*Boletim de Março: *http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...qjCnBo/cli_20170301_20170331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Como esperado, média da temperatura máxima ligeiramente acima do normal (principalmente no Norte), mas a média da temperatura mínima atingiu o valor exato!

Precipitação acima da média, cerca de 130% do normal, com a situação de seca a desagravar substancialmente, havendo mais áreas do país em "chuva fraca" do que em "seca fraca".

Algo me diz que Abril vai estragar o belo mês de Março...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2017 às 20:30)

Já estava a achar estranho o IPMA não se pronunciar sobre a onda de calor:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/tempo_quente_abril2017

Anomalia na máxima de *+5,7ºC* 

*87% do território* acima de *25ºC* dia 10 e 11






Onda de calor, como previsto durou cerca de *10 dias*:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2017 às 11:35)

Um dúvida, o IPMA no texto diz " *temperaturas superiores a 25ºC (Dia de verão) *".
Considera-se um dia de verão uma máxima superior a 25ºC? Não fazia ideia.
Assim sendo já vou com 3 dias este ano, valor modesto comparado com a malta que vive mais para o interior do distrito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2017 às 14:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um dúvida, o IPMA no texto diz " *temperaturas superiores a 25ºC (Dia de verão) *".
> Considera-se um dia de verão uma máxima superior a 25ºC? Não fazia ideia.
> Assim sendo já vou com 3 dias este ano, valor modesto comparado com a malta que vive mais para o interior do distrito.



Deve estar relacionado com a temperatura média máxima para Portugal nos meses de Verão, que ronda os 27-28ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2017 às 07:33)

No dia 12, Mora bateu a sua maxima de dia 11 em 0,3ºC.
A actual maxima anual da rede IPMA é assim de *32,8ºC* em Mora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2017 às 15:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um dúvida, o IPMA no texto diz " *temperaturas superiores a 25ºC (Dia de verão) *".
> Considera-se um dia de verão uma máxima superior a 25ºC? Não fazia ideia.
> Assim sendo já vou com 3 dias este ano, valor modesto comparado com a malta que vive mais para o interior do distrito.



A OMM, considera um dia de Verão, temperaturas superiores a 25ºC. É, uma classificação dada, pela Organização Mundial de Meteorologia (OMM) e que o IPMA utiliza.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Deve estar relacionado com a temperatura média máxima para Portugal nos meses de Verão, que ronda os 27-28ºC.



Não tem nada haver com as temperaturas médias da máxima em Portugal nos meses de Verão. Mas, sim duma classificação da OMM.

Eu, tinha uma tabela com isso, mas não encontro aqui, no pc. Mas, para temperaturas acima de 30ºC é considerado dia quente e para temperaturas superiores a 35ºC é considerado dia extremamente quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2017 às 08:46)

Nova máxima anual na rede Ipma.
32,9  graus em Aljezur 18-04-2017. Aquela grande  várzea com vento SE aquece sempre bastante.

Cabo Raso foi aos 28,0 graus, valor brutal. E foi registada uma rajada de 82,1 km/h, a lestada entre as 9h e 10h desse dia foi realmente agressiva.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2017 às 23:22)

*MARÇO DE 2017 COM TEMPO QUENTE*
2017-04-19 (IPMA)
Março em Portugal Continental foi classificado como normal em relação à quantidade de precipitação e quente em relação à temperatura do ar.

O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 17.89°C, foi superior ao valor normal, com anomalia de +0.89°C, e o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 6.83°C foi igual ao valor normal. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 12.36°C, +0.45°C acima do valor normal.

No continente o total de precipitação em março, 80.9 mm, corresponde a cerca de 130% do valor normal. Apesar disso nas regiões Centro e Sul os valores foram superiores ao normal e próximos ou inferiores nas regiões a norte do Mondego.

De referir os seguintes episódios:

•  7 a 10 de março: devido a uma corrente de leste registaram-se valores muito elevados da temperatura máxima do ar, atingindo-se valores próximos de 30 °C nas regiões de Braga, Vale do Douro, Beira Litoral, Vale do Tejo e Alto Alentejo (valor mais alto em Mora, 30.9 °C no dia 9). Nos dias 9 e 10 os valores de temperatura máxima igualaram ou ultrapassaram os anteriores maiores valores para o mês de março;

•  23 a 27 de março: valores baixos da temperatura mínima do ar (valor mais baixo em Penhas Douradas, -4.9 °C no dia 23);

•  23 a 27 de março: precipitação generalizada, por vezes forte e de granizo e ocorrência de trovoadas; queda de neve nas terras altas, atingindo cotas baixas, 400 a 500 m de altitude no interior Norte.

Durante este mês verificou-se diminuição significativa da área em situação de seca, tendo terminado em grande parte das regiões do Centro e do Sul, estando apenas 20% do território em situação de seca fraca.
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2017 às 22:06)

Na semana  passada ocorreram dias ventosos no algarve, destacando-se dia 20 e 21, ficam os registos de Faro e Foia.

*Faro*
Dia: 20-04-2017 
Velocidade média diária: *43,9 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *80,6 km/h*

Dia 21-04-2017
Velocidade média diária: *42,5 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *76 km/h*

*Foia*

Dia: 20-04-2017 
Velocidade média diária: *52,9 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *92,5 km/h*

Dia 21-04-2017
Velocidade média diária: *63,4 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *112,3 km/h*

Notável o valor de rajada na Foia.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 14:32)

Este mês de Abril será certamente um dos mais secos (ou mesmo o mais seco) destes últimos anos, na estremadura e ribatejo:
Para efeitos de comparação, tomarei como exemplo a estação do meteoOeiras.
*
Precipitação acumulada no mês de Abril*:
*2010: 63,8 mm
2011: 58,4 mm
2012: 38,4 mm
2013: 48,5 mm
2014: 49,4 mm
2015: 53,1 mm
2016: 83,1 mm
2017: 0,3 mm (até hoje)
*
(Dados retirados do wunderground)


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2017 às 17:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este mês de Abril será certamente um dos mais secos (ou mesmo o mais seco) destes últimos anos, na estremadura e ribatejo:
> Para efeitos de comparação, tomarei como exemplo a estação do meteoOeiras.



A precipitação média para Abril em Portugal continental é de 78,9mm.

Pelo que tenho visto, acho que ainda não chegamos aos 8,9mm, ou seja, que o défice andará nos 70mm.
Assim sendo, Abril de 2017 seria o mais seco desde, pelo menos 1961.







Vamos lá ver o que chove no último dia do mês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2017 às 17:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este mês de Abril será certamente um dos mais secos (ou mesmo o mais seco) destes últimos anos, na estremadura e ribatejo:
> Para efeitos de comparação, tomarei como exemplo a estação do meteoOeiras.
> *
> Precipitação acumulada no mês de Abril*:
> ...



Melhor ainda é chegar a Junho-Julho-Agosto e deve chover no máximo 1 mm 

Este ano está a ser completamente o oposto de 2016, vamos a ver se no Verão temos anomalias negativas e mais chuva (um bocado improvável mas sonhar não custa).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:36)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação média para Abril em Portugal continental é de 78,9mm.
> 
> Pelo que tenho visto, acho que ainda não chegamos aos 8,9mm, ou seja, que o défice andará nos 70mm.
> Assim sendo, Abril de 2017 seria o mais seco desde, pelo menos 1961.
> ...



Gráfico interessante!
Não tinha ideia que houve tantos meses de abril bem abaixo da média,embora este abril seja um caso extremo.


----------



## criz0r (28 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

@AnDré obrigado pela partilha desse gráfico, dá para se ter realmente a noção da anomalia brutal deste Abril de 2017. Não antevejo, um futuro muito risonho no que à precipitação diz respeito, pelo menos nas próximas semanas e desde já estou bastante preocupado com a possibilidade da manutenção deste calor infernal que vai disparar o número de incêndios por esse País fora. Vamos ver, 2017 a bater recordes..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 02:38)

criz0r disse:


> @AnDré obrigado pela partilha desse gráfico, dá para se ter realmente a noção da anomalia brutal deste Abril de 2017. Não antevejo, um futuro muito risonho no que à precipitação diz respeito, pelo menos nas próximas semanas e desde já estou bastante preocupado com a possibilidade da manutenção deste calor infernal que vai disparar o número de incêndios por esse País fora. Vamos ver, 2017 a bater recordes..




E como eu já estou bastante preocupado se não chover o mais rápido possível o calor infernal instala se e depois teremos de esperar pelo próximo outono, pode ser que este ano não bata recordes seria muito mau 3 anos seguidos a bater recordes .


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2017 às 10:05)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico referente ao mês de Abril:

_"O mês de abril de 2017 em Portugal Continental foi extremamente quente e extremamente seco. 
Este foi o 5º mês de abril mais quente, depois de 1945, 2011, 1997 e 1949 (Figura 1). 
 valor da temperatura máxima foi o mais alto desde 1931 (Figura 2) O valor da temperatura mínima esteve ligeiramente acima do normal (posição 19ª nos 87 anos considerados). 
Ao longo do mês (Figura 3), e em particular no período de 2 a 24 de abril, ocorreram valores muito altos da temperatura máxima, muito superiores aos valores normais para este mês, sendo de destacar os períodos de 10 a 12 e 17 a 19 de abril. 
Os dias 18 e 19 foram os mais quentes do mês, com o valor de temperatura média de 19.0 °C, seguido do dia 11, com 18.9 °C. Relativamente à temperatura máxima, no dia 11, o valor médio em Portugal continental foi o mais alto, 28.0 °C. No caso da temperatura mínima o valor médio no país mais alto ocorreu no dia 18, 12.3 °C. No dia 18 foi registado o maior valor da temperatura máxima, 32.9 °C, em Aljezur e no dia 11 o segundo maior valor 32.8 °C em Mora. O maior valor da temperatura mínima, 19.1 °C, ocorreu no dia 12 em Portalegre. 
No mês de abril verificou-se uma onda de calor de grande duração e extensão (Figura 4) nos períodos: - 2 a 24, nos distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco; - 2 a 13 e 15 a 24, nas restantes regiões do Norte e Centro-Norte (com exceção da faixa costeira), e em grande parte dos distritos de Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal; - 2 a 13, nas regiões do Centro-Sul e no Alentejo; - no Algarve e em alguns locais das regiões do litoral norte e centro não se registou onda de calor. Esta onda de calor que, pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (superior a 20 dias nos distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco), pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada em abril desde 1941. 
Em relação à precipitação o mês de abril classificou-se como extremamente seco, sendo o abril mais seco desde 1931 (Figura 5). De referir que em cerca de 40% das estações da rede meteorológica do IPMA não foi registada precipitação até ao dia 29 de abril. De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca - PDSI, no final do mês de abril verificou-se, em relação ao final de março, um aumento significativo da área em situação de seca, em particular nas regiões do Norte e Centro com muitos locais nas classes de seca meteorológica moderada a severa. No final deste mês cerca de 96% do território estava em seca fraca a moderada e apenas a região do Algarve não se encontrava em situação de seca (Tabela 1 e Figura 6)"._


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 10:08)

Portanto, relatório de Março com descrição de tempo quente e agora Abril com tempo extremamente quente. Vamos por um bom caminho, haja fé no mês das trovoadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2017 às 23:06)

Eish o boletim levou um corte brutal de informação, nem ao mapa da chuva temos 

Eu disse que facilmente ultrapassava a anomalia de Agosto passado, *+5,2ºC *é um valor chocante 

Abril mais seco desde 1931? 

Praticamente todo o território em seca, vamos ter um Verão grave se não chover...


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2017 às 23:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eish o boletim levou um corte brutal de informação, nem ao mapa da chuva temos
> 
> Eu disse que facilmente ultrapassava a anomalia de Agosto passado, *+5,2ºC *é um valor chocante
> 
> ...


Acredito que seja um relatório preliminar.
Na próxima semana devem fazer um mais extenso. Espero...


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2017 às 23:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Abril mais seco desde 1931?





Teria sido mais útil indicar uma tabela com valores absolutos da precipitação.

Indicar que que foi o Abril mais seco desde 1931 e publicar uma tabela com a anomalia relativa da precipitação face à média '71-'00 é que é de ficar 

Quanto muito a única conclusão a tirar seria esta  Foi o Abril mais seco desde 1931 tendo como referência a precipitação média '71-'00 (o que ainda seria bastante estranho).


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2017 às 00:04)

AnDré disse:


> Acredito que seja um relatório preliminar.
> Na próxima semana devem fazer um mais extenso. Espero...



Normalmente quando é preliminar eles adicionam essa parte, desta vez não disseram isso. Espero que sim.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2017 às 00:25)

Orion disse:


> Teria sido mais útil indicar uma tabela com valores absolutos da precipitação.
> 
> Indicar que que foi o Abril mais seco desde 1931 e publicar uma tabela com a anomalia relativa da precipitação face à média '71-'00 é que é de ficar
> 
> Quanto muito a única conclusão a tirar seria esta  Foi o Abril mais seco desde 1931 tendo como referência a precipitação média '71-'00 (o que ainda seria bastante estranho).



A anomalia é em milímetros (mm), e extensível de 1931-2017, por isso é indiferente a série utilizada.
Na série 71-00 a precipitação normal para Abril são 78,9mm. Mas quer a média fosse 50 ou 100mm, 2017 teria sempre uma maior anomalia em mm.
Pelo gráfico apresentado, a anomalia ultrapassou os 60mm, o que significa que a precipitação foi inferior a 18,9mm.
Não nos dão o valor exacto, mas percebe-se que a anomalia foi maior que em 1965, até então o ano com o Abril mais seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 18:27)

Ontem Mora foi aos *34,6ºC.*
Terra quente.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Mai 2017 às 00:07)

Para quem estava preocupado como eu que iriamos voltar aos boletins de chacha, eles actualizaram com muito mais informação:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...TNFDSr/cli_20170401_20170430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2017 às 09:59)

Dia de chuva ontem em todo o Portugal Continental:







Pena em algumas estações os pluviometros não estarem a funcionar/registar correctamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 10:10)

Thomar disse:


> Dia de chuva ontem em todo o Portugal Continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, a estação de Avis não está a debitar dados correctos, ontem a precipitação não foi 0 naquela zona...


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 10:15)

37mm na EMA de Setúbal, sim senhor! @miguel ontem andas-te a nadar ?


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2017 às 10:56)

Alguns acumulados no final de Abril no sotavento algarvio e Algarve central:

Junqueira, Castro Marim: 551 mm
Cacela: 562 mm
Tavira: 549 mm
Luz de Tavira: 535 mm
Maragota: 601 mm
Patacao: 669 mm
Alte: 702 mm
Sao Bartolomeu de Messines: 627 mm

Faltam-me os dados de VRSA, Sapal de Castro Marim, Martinlongo, Aeroporto de Faro e CCV Tavira. Mas deve estar tudo acima dos 500 mm tambem. 

As estacoes da DRAPA tem todas media anual acima dos 550 mm. *Portanto pela primeira vez desde talvez 2010-2011 vao acabar na media. *Para repor o defice hidrico da decada sera necessario um periodo muito chuvoso ate 2019 como aconteceu em 1987-1989, 1995-1997 ou 2010-2011...


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2017 às 17:54)

miguel disse:


> termos de chuva este Maio está muito longe do ano passado!



Neste caso, penso o que se quis dizer em concreto foi a comparação ao nível do ambiente em si e não à questão pormenorizada da quantidade de precipitação.

Se formos por ai o mês de Maio do ano passado foi extremamente chuvoso e a temperatura bem longe do ameno. (Cheguei a ir várias vezes de casaco para o trabalho já quase no fim do mês).

Este mês de Maio tem sido algo chuvoso, principalmente em regime de pós-frontal mas não acho de todo que esteja a ser tão frio como o de 2016.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mai 2017 às 18:08)

A estação de Barrosinha, em Alcácer do Sal (IPMA) atingiu a máxima horária de* 34,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2017 às 20:13)

Máximas de ontem.

Barrosinha, Alcácer do Sal: *35,2ºC*
Mora: *35,1ºC*
Pegões: *35,0ºC*
Tridente escaldante,são assim as máximas anuais.* *
______________________________

Mínima tropical nas duas estações de Portalegre.
Portalegre (Cidade): *20,4ºC*
Portalegre: *20,5ºC*

A lestada por lá tem logo este efeito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2017 às 20:42)

Reparei que a estação de Mora é quase sempre a estação de Portugal com menor rajada de vento. O mais estranho é que nas estações à volta a diferença ainda é grande. Será mesmo da zona?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2017 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mínima tropical nas duas estações de Portalegre.
> Portalegre (Cidade): *20,4ºC*
> Portalegre: *20,5ºC*
> 
> A lestada por lá tem logo este efeito.


Não há dúvida de que o vento de Nordeste em Portalegre tem mesmo um efeito horrível tanto de verão como de inverno. De verão torna aquela zona um autêntico forno durante a noite e no inverno de manhã dá um sensação extremamente gelada, presenciei isso durante a entrada de frio mais intensa que houve este inverno que passou. Foram mais suportáveis os *-7,1ºC* que registei este inverno em Arronches do que uma temperatura positiva mas com vento forte de Nordeste em Portalegre. Mas claro, aquilo que acontece no verão é muito mais insuportável, para dormir, etc.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2017 às 23:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Não há dúvida de que o vento de Nordeste em Portalegre tem mesmo um efeito horrível tanto de verão como de inverno. De verão torna aquela zona um autêntico forno durante a noite e no inverno de manhã dá um sensação extremamente gelada, presenciei isso durante a entrada de frio mais intensa que houve este inverno que passou. Foram mais suportáveis os *-7,1ºC* que registei este inverno em Arronches do que uma temperatura positiva mas com vento forte de Nordeste em Portalegre. Mas claro, aquilo que acontece no verão é muito mais insuportável, para dormir, etc.



De facto Portalegre tem um histórico de mínimas tropicais.
Julgo ocorrer alguma correlação entre locais ventosos / lestada intensa/ minimas tropicais, o mesmo se aplica a zona onde vivo, no verão passado cheguei a ter uma mínima de 27,5ºC, uma brutalidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Reparei que a estação de Mora é quase sempre a estação de Portugal com menor rajada de vento. O mais estranho é que nas estações à volta a diferença ainda é grande. Será mesmo da zona?



Curioso, não fazia a minima ideia, isso também explica o muito calor que faz por lá.
Se calhar o anemometro não está bom, pois a EMA de Mora está na zona alta da vila.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2017 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto Portalegre tem um histórico de mínimas tropicais.
> Julgo ocorrer alguma correlação entre locais ventosos / lestada intensa/ minimas tropicais, o mesmo se aplica a zona onde vivo, no verão passado cheguei a ter uma mínima de 27,5ºC, uma brutalidade.


O vento de leste para nós é tudo menos bom, para além de secar tudo num instante, no verão principalmente onde ele aparece torna qualquer zona um autêntico forno, ainda me lembro de no ano passado em Setembro aqui em Arronches a temperatura passar de 18ºC para 28ºC em menos de 10 minutos durante a noite devido ao aparecimento da lestada, de qualquer das maneiras não registei nenhuma mínima tropical no verão passado enquanto que aqui ao lado, em Portalegre é o pão nosso de cada dia no verão.  Sempre assim foi, e sempre o será mas não deixa de ser incrível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2017 às 16:16)

Bela ventania ontem, Foía ultrapassou os 100 km/h:


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2017 às 11:36)

Ontem Ponte de Lima atingiu 32.9ºC, curiosamente a EMA mais quente do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2017 às 19:51)

Porto, Serra do Pilar, *35ºC* ontem. Estação mais quente da Europa.

Se o IPMA confirmar o valor, passa a máxima absoluta do Porto das normais de 71-00 e 81-10!


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2017 às 23:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Porto, Serra do Pilar, *35ºC* ontem. Estação mais quente da Europa.
> 
> Se o IPMA confirmar o valor, passa a máxima absoluta do Porto das normais de 71-00 e 81-10!


Mas alguém acredita nesta estação ainda? Por favor.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 14:27)

1337 disse:


> Mas alguém acredita nesta estação ainda? Por favor.


Porque não deveríamos acreditar?


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2017 às 14:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Porque não deveríamos acreditar?


Acredita no que quiseres, essa estação tem valores completamente irrisórios face á realidade da cidade do Porto.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 14:57)

Ás 13h (UTC) registava 35ºC tal como Alcácer do Sal, sendo as duas estações com a temperatura mais elevada de toda a rede IPMA. Não sei a que altitude está, mas é estranho, duvido que sejam valores fiáveis, nenhuma estação do wunderground na região do Porto regista temperaturas acima dos 30ºC. Nem mesmo as estações que costumam ser mais quentes no litoral norte registam valores tão altos.
Leiria com 36,3ºC é outra que nem vale a pena ligar


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2017 às 15:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Ás 13h (UTC) registava 35ºC tal como Alcácer do Sal, sendo as duas estações com a temperatura mais elevada de toda a rede IPMA. Não sei a que altitude está, mas é estranho, duvido que sejam valores fiáveis, nenhuma estação do wunderground na região do Porto regista temperaturas acima dos 30ºC. Nem mesmo as estações que costumam ser mais quentes no litoral norte registam valores tão altos.
> Leiria com 36,3ºC é outra que nem vale a pena ligar


É tão óbvio que só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 17:19)

Estação de Leiria (IPMA) a liderar, com máxima horária de *38,9ºC *(valor inflacionado, possivelmente). Logo de seguida vem Mora, com máxima horária de *37,2ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Logo de seguida vem Mora, com máxima horária de *37,2ºC*.



Essa zona é pior que um forno, sempre que me desloco em férias até ao Gavião faço paragem em Mora e de facto faz um micro clima brutal. Não creio que esteja inflacionado mas é mais uma estação cuja localização desconheço completamente.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 17:32)

criz0r disse:


> Essa zona é pior que um forno, sempre que me desloco em férias até ao Gavião faço paragem em Mora e de facto faz um micro clima brutal. Não creio que esteja inflacionado mas é mais uma estação cuja localização desconheço completamente.


Segundo o que já vi aqui no forum sobre a estação de Mora, ela está instalada no topo da vila...e se já regista estes valores imaginemos junto ao rio numa zona mais baixa.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mai 2017 às 17:35)

Mora nos últimos 2 anos tem sido por muitas vezes a estação com as máximas mais quentes, nos meses entre Maio e Setembro.
Tenho ideia que antes isto não acontecia com tanta frequência, o oposto tem-se passado com a Amareleja.

Das estações do ipma cujos dados eu registo, está ainda assim abaixo de Alcácer do Sal e de Alvalade do Sado, na média de máximas deste mês (até dia 21)

Alcácer: 27.62ºC
Alvalade: 27.53ºC
Mora: 27.45ºC


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 17:43)

Tenho imensa pena de não poder ter uma estação na zona onde costumo passar férias, neste caso perto da vila de Gavião. Se no Inverno registo fortes inversões então o verão nem vale a pena comentar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 18:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo o que já vi aqui no forum sobre a estação de Mora, ela está instalada no topo da vila...e se já regista estes valores imaginemos junto ao rio numa zona mais baixa.



Exacto, Mora é e sempre será um sitio bem quente.

Coordenadas: 38°56'31.33"N 8° 9'36.17"W



photo uploader


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mai 2017 às 19:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estação de Leiria (IPMA) a liderar, com máxima horária de *38,9ºC *(valor inflacionado, possivelmente). Logo de seguida vem Mora, com máxima horária de *37,2ºC*.



Essa estação de Leiria é muito polémica, nem vale a pena considerá-la. 

Quanto ao Porto, as outras estações do IPMA desapareceram pelo que só temos a da Serra do Pilar para ver a temperatura. Provavelmente o IPMA nem vai considerar a estação visto que em publicações anteriores também a ignorou (acho).


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 09:28)

Mora chegou, ontem, aos *38,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 10:01)

Já fazem falta as estações de Massarelos e S.Gens no Porto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2017 às 18:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mora chegou, ontem, aos *38,3ºC*.


Mesmo assim Espanha conseguiu ultrapassar-nos com *38,6ºC, *malditos hermanos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

*Maio teve onda de calor e foi “extremamente quente”*
5/6/2017, 10:17
O mês de maio contou com uma onda de calor e foi "extremamente quente". O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera concluiu ainda que se mantém a seca generalizada em Portugal continental.

Partilhe





No final do mês de abril, 96% do território estava em seca fraca a moderada e apenas a região do Algarve não se encontrava em situação de seca

SEBASTIEN NOGIER/EPA

O mês de maio em Portugal continental foi “extremamente quente”, com uma onda de calor, informou o Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera, referindo que a seca meteorológica se mantém em quase todo o território. De acordo com o Boletim Climatológico disponibilizado esta segunda-feira na página do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) na internet, o mês de maio foi “extremamente quente em relação à temperatura e normal em relação à precipitação”.

O documento indica também que no final de maio, em relação ao mês de abril, mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em quase todo o território de Portugal continental. Segundo o documento verificou-se em relação a 30 de abril um desagravamento na região Noroeste do território e um agravamento na região Sul, com o aumento da área em seca moderada. “No final deste mês [maio] cerca de 70% do território estava na classe de seca moderada”, é referido no boletim.


No final do mês de abril, segundo o Instituto, 96% do território estava em seca fraca a moderada e apenas a região do Algarve não se encontrava em situação de seca. De acordo com o Boletim, em maio 71,4 do território estava em seca moderada, 23,1 em seca fraca, 7,5 em seca normal e 3,4 em seca severa.

O IPMA classifica em nove classes o índice meteorológico de seca, que varia entre “chuva extrema” e “seca extrema”. O Boletim Climatológico do IPMA divulgado esta segunda-feira classificou o mês de maio em Portugal continental como “extremamente quente em relação à temperatura do ar, sendo “o 3.º mais quente desde 1931”. Segundo o IPMA, o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi de 24,96 graus celsius, o 2.º mais alto desde 1931.

“O valor médio da temperatura mínima (11,99 graus Celsius) esteve acima do normal, sendo o 10.º valor mais alto desde 1931”, é referido no documento.

O Instituto adianta que ao longo do mês, a temperatura apresentou grande variação, sendo de realçar os valores muito altos da temperatura máxima do ar, muito superiores aos valores normais para maio, nomeadamente a partir do dia 20.

Os dias 23 e 25 foram os mais quentes, com valores de temperatura média superiores a 23 graus Celsius. Nestes dias os valores médios da temperatura máxima foram superiores a 30 graus”, é referido.

De acordo com o Boletim, os maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar igual ou superior a 35 graus celsius, ocorreram nos dias 24 e 25. O IPMA salienta também que no período de 20 a 27 de maio ocorreu uma onda de calor nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e Alentejo. Em relação à precipitação, o mês de maio foi classificado pelo Instituto como normal, com um valor médio em Portugal continental de 66,1 milímetros, o que corresponde a 93% do valor médio.

http://observador.pt/2017/06/05/maio-teve-onda-de-calor-e-foi-extremamente-quente/


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Finalmente, existe 1 ano, que não há seca no Algarve e é a única região, por mais estranho que isso seja.  Até parece que viraram o mapa de Portugal, ao contrário. 

Se no final do ano, é provável a ocorrência de El Ninõ, logo também é provável a precipitação ser abaixo da média a partir de Novembro, mas Setembro e Outubro poderão ser bons meses no toca a precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2017 às 12:23)

Estações que ontem ultrapassaram os 40ºC:

40,9ºC - Amareleja
40,8ºC - Portel, Oriola
40,6ºC - Reguengos, S. P do Corval
40,5ºC - Alvalade
40,3ºC - Alvega
40,2ºC - Elvas


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

É bom ver Amareleja voltar às origens 

Guarda ultrapassou a máxima absoluta das normais, não sei de desde 2010 conseguiu passar.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 11:30)

A estação de Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval seguia nos *35,0ºC*, às 11h (10h UTC):


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, existe 1 ano, que não há seca no Algarve e é a única região, por mais estranho que isso seja.  Até parece que viraram o mapa de Portugal, ao contrário.
> 
> Se no final do ano, é provável a ocorrência de El Ninõ, logo também é provável a precipitação ser abaixo da média a partir de Novembro, mas Setembro e Outubro poderão ser bons meses no toca a precipitação no Algarve.



Não se vislumbra é uma saída do "buraco" para o Alentejo... já não sei em que situações chove bem por lá!  Por aqui quando chove também é milagre e este ano foi mais um! Se o próximo ano for normal vou pensar que é cíclico senão vou começar a pensar que isto vai mesmo ser deserto.

Entretanto estive a ver esta noticia de 29 de Abril....pouco ou nada deve ter mudado na região com o mês de Maio.
https://www.publico.pt/2017/04/29/l...abilidade-de-uma-seca-sem-procedentes-1769827


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 11:15)

Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval acabou por ser a EMA mais quente, ontem, com uma máxima de* 43,2ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

*Temperaturas Máximas - 16/06/2017*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 13:49)

Pena que a estação de Mora esteja offline


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

*Temperaturas Máximas 17-06-2017




















*
*Temperaturas mínimas *(tropicalidade)*:*
*










HR mínima:





*
*Rajada de vento máxima, *muitas delas causadas por eventos de instabilidade.






*Precipitação **Acumulada:*


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2017 às 11:43)

Devem ter sido quebrados vários records absolutos para o mês de Junho:

*Temperaturas acima de +44ºC: 
*
*+44,9ºC - Alcácer do Sal
+44,5ºC - Alvega
+44,3ºC - Portel 
*
*Temperaturas acima de +43ºC:
*
*+43,8ºC *- Amareleja
*+43,7ºC *- Pegões
*+43,6ºC* - Reguengos
*+43,4ºC *- Alvalade
*+43,3ºC *- Mirandela
*+43,2ºC *- Avis
*+43,1ºC *- Tomar
*+43,1ºC *- Santarém
*+43,0ºC *- Pinhão
*+43,0ºC *- Setúbal
*+43,0ºC *- Évora


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:23)

Thomar disse:


> Devem ter sido quebrados vários records absolutos para o mês de Junho:
> 
> *Temperaturas acima de +44ºC:
> *
> ...



Se a IPMA de Alcácer chegou aos 45ºC, então não acho o valor de *47ºC* da estação WU muito difícil de acreditar... 

*Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda, Setúbal, Vila Real são as capitais de distrito com novo máximo para Junho. Portalegre igualou o anterior. 
*
De salientar os valores do Cabo Raso: *33ºC* durante a noite, e de Penhas Douradas: *32ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se a IPMA de Alcácer chegou aos 45ºC, então não acho o valor de *47ºC* da estação WU muito difícil de acreditar...
> 
> *Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda, Setúbal, Vila Real são as capitais de distrito com novo máximo para Junho. Portalegre igualou o anterior.
> *
> De salientar os valores do Cabo Raso: *33ºC* durante a noite, e de Penhas Douradas: *32ºC.*


Portalegre só não ultrapassou o valor máximo para Junho graças à trovoada que apareceu por lá a meio da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:48)

Em certos troços do valo do Sado e Tejo, pode ter ido aos 46ºC, o que é uma coisa incrivel.
Veja-se Alvega(Vale do Tejo), a Ema encontra-se num troço de vale bem aberto, imagine-se um pouco mais a montante, onde é extremamente encaixado.
Alguns de nós gozámos com o mapa dos 45ºC/46ºC...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em certos troços do valo do Sado e Tejo, pode ter ido aos 46ºC, o que é uma coisa incrivel.
> Veja-se Alvega(Vale do Tejo), a Ema encontra-se num troço de vale bem aberto, imagine-se um pouco mais a montante, onde é extremamente encaixado.
> Alguns de nós gozámos com o mapa dos 45ºC/46ºC...


A estação do vale de Santarém passou dos 46ºC, algo que me parece real.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 15:41)

Ontem foi uma torradeira geral de Norte a Sul ,mas o mais importante por aqui foi os 13.0mm de rega no meu quintal .


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:18)

*Dia 18 de Junho - Temperaturas máximas:*







No geral, as temperaturas diminuíram ligeiramente, mas como a escala do IPMA é toda igual para temperaturas superiores a 30ºC, parece que está tudo no mesmo pé, enfim...

Apenas *Portalegre *parece ter batido o recorde de Junho e Bragança igualou o de ontem..


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2017 às 10:34)

Thomar disse:


> Devem ter sido quebrados vários records absolutos para o mês de Junho:
> 
> *Temperaturas acima de +44ºC:
> *
> ...


Foram adicionados aos mapas do IPMA dados da estação de Mora, a estação deveria estar com algum problema técnico e não transmitia dados, mas registou-os.
Assim a máxima no passado dia 17 em Mora foi de *+44,4ºC* sendo a terceira estação meteorológica com a máxima mais elevada.

Dados dia 17: 
*Temperaturas acima de +44ºC: 
*
*+44,9ºC - Alcácer do Sal
+44,5ºC - Alvega
+44,4ºC - Mora
+44,3ºC - Portel
*

Dados dia 18: 
*Top 10 máximas:
*
*+43,4ºC - Alvega
+43,3ºC - Mora
+42,9ºC - Mirandela
+42,9ºC - Elvas
+42,9ºC - Amareleja
+42,6ºC - Avis- Benavila
+42,5ºC - Portel - Oriola
+42,4ºC - Reguengos
+42,2ºC - Tomar
+42,0ºC - Évora*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 08:58)

*Dia 19 Junho - Temperaturas Máximas










*
*Rajada Vento Máxima*

*



*


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 13:29)

TEMPO QUENTE JUNHO DE 2017 – ATUALIZAÇÃO






2017-06-21 (IPMA)



Os primeiros 20 dias do mês de junho têm sido caracterizados por valores altos da temperatura máxima, muito superiores aos valores normais para este mês, em particular a partir do dia 7, devido a uma massa de ar muito quente e seca, com destaque para os dias 17 e 18 de junho, nos quais foram ultrapassados os anteriores máximos de temperatura máxima para este mês, em quase todo o território com exceção das regiões litoral Norte e Centro.

No período de 1 a 20 de junho, o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar em Portugal continental foi de 31.2 °C, valor superior ao normal em 5.8 °C.

O valor médio da temperatura média foi de 23.3 °C, cerca de 3.9 °C superior ao normal; o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar de 15.5 °C foi 2.0 °C superior ao valor normal.

O dia 17 de junho foi o mais quente, com 29.4 °C de temperatura média (+10.0 °C em relação ao normal); 39.1 °C de temperatura máxima (+13.8 °C em relação ao normal) e 19.7 °C de temperatura mínima (+6.2 °C em relação ao normal).

A noite mais quente ocorreu no dia 19, valor de temperatura mínima de 20.1 °C, com um desvio de +6.6 °C (em relação ao normal do mês de junho).

A 6 e 7 de junho observou-se o início de uma onda de calor registada nas estações meteorológicas da faixa mais interior do País, a partir do dia 10 e 11 de junho essa onda de calor abrangeu as restantes regiões do interior do território e a partir do dia 15 alguns locais da região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e interior do Baixo Alentejo.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI , a 18 de junho mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental, verificando-se, em relação a 31 de maio, um agravamento em todo o território, com o aumento das áreas nas classes de seca severa e extrema.

A 18 de junho cerca de 80% do território estava em seca meteorológica severa e extrema.


http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/tempoquente_junho2017_actual.pdf


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

Estações IPMA com temperatura inferior a 9°C, às* 06:00 UTC*:
Penhas Douradas: *5,2°C *
Montalegre: *7,2°C*
Guarda: *8,0°C*
Lamas de Mouro: *8,1°C*
Trancoso: *8,6°C*


----------



## blade (6 Jul 2017 às 18:02)

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...pgtxpl/cli_20170601_20170630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 18:09)

Mais um mês muito quente e seco, para variar.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2017 às 22:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais um mês muito quente e seco, para variar.


Já há zonas a entrar em seca extrema, estou para ver como vai terminar o verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2017 às 17:05)

"O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 29.57 °C , foi o 3º mais alto desde 1931" 

Estes gráficos são suficientes para perceber a alteração climática que está a ocorrer:











...e como o Verão em Portugal se vai generalizar nisto, menos chuva e mais calor.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 17:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 29.57 °C , foi o 3º mais alto desde 1931"
> 
> Estes gráficos são suficientes para perceber a alteração climática que está a ocorrer:
> 
> ...


E com os invernos cada vez menos chuvosos, isto bom resultado não vai dar, aliás os resultados já estão à vista e ainda vão piorar muito mais ao longo do verão. O destino do clima do nosso país não é nada bom e só não vê isso quem quer. Infelizmente, não se pode fazer nada.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2017 às 17:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 29.57 °C , foi o 3º mais alto desde 1931"



A entrada fria do final do mês possivelmente estragou o recorde absoluto. 

Em Maio aconteceu com a precipitação (frente no final do mês). Em Junho foi a temperatura. É obra.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

Aqui por Bragança poderá ter sido mesmo o junho mais quente, tanto na média das mínimas como das máximas. Ainda não saiu o boletim detalhado de junho, mas parece-me que o junho deste ano foi mais quente que o de 2004 e de 2005. No seguimento de um mês de maio também extremamente quente.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 18:10)

Este ano já desde Março que eu noto que o tempo tem andado quente face aquilo que são as médias, também não sei se não terá sido o Junho mais quente por aqui... estando já o 1º mês do Verão concluído, sinceramente não estou a ver isto a mudar, espero um resto de Verão quente( mais um), onde a temperatura estará bem acima da média.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

joralentejano disse:


> E com os invernos cada vez menos chuvosos, isto bom resultado não vai dar, aliás os resultados já estão à vista e ainda vão piorar muito mais ao longo do verão. O destino do clima do nosso país não é nada bom e só não vê isso quem quer. Infelizmente, não se pode fazer nada.


Poder pode-se fazer sempre algo, mas infelizmente os interesses económicos sobressaem-se aos interesses climáticos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

joralentejano disse:


> E com os invernos cada vez menos chuvosos, isto bom resultado não vai dar, aliás os resultados já estão à vista e ainda vão piorar muito mais ao longo do verão. O destino do clima do nosso país não é nada bom e só não vê isso quem quer. Infelizmente, não se pode fazer nada.


Acho que já está na hora de rever a classificação climática de Portugal visto que isto já está a avançar a um ritmo extremo.



> _Infelizmente, não se pode fazer nada._



Podia-se ter feito alguma coisa, mas já não vamos a tempo de parar isto. Nem acho que os protocolos e acordos que fazem devem alterar grande coisa quando a maioria dos países ainda coloca a economia sobre a vida humana.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 18:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Poder pode-se fazer sempre algo, mas infelizmente os interesses económicos sobressaem-se aos interesses climáticos.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que já está na hora de rever a classificação climática de Portugal visto que isto já está a avançar a um ritmo extremo.
> 
> 
> 
> Podia-se ter feito alguma coisa, mas já não vamos a tempo de parar isto. Nem acho que os protocolos e acordos que fazem devem alterar grande coisa quando a maioria dos países ainda coloca a economia sobre a vida humana.


Exato! Mas mesmo que isso tudo mudasse, já era tarde para o clima voltar ao lugar. Portugal, já não tem o mesmo clima, verões mais quentes, invernos mais secos e as poucas vezes que chove, é tudo de uma vez e em 20 minutos ou menos destrói-se aquilo que muita gente criou com tanto esforço durante meses a fio. Lá está, só não vê que está tudo a mudar quem não quer. Estamos a passar por uma das secas mais graves dos últimos tempos porque desta vez já não é só agrícola nem meteorológica, é também hidrológica. Muitos locais, principalmente do Alentejo, poderão chegar a Agosto sem água para a população e já há noticias sobre isso. A única solução que temos, é aguentar o verão todo e rezar para que o inverno seja chuvoso ou então não sei o que irá acontecer. Caso apareçam mais ondas de calor como a de junho, ainda mais complicada se torna a situação.


----------



## Shiver (7 Jul 2017 às 19:34)

A tipologia de um clima não se muda por decreto, ou por vontade. Muda-se devido a alterações drásticas que sejam de tal dimensão que obrigue a que certos padrões que determinam um clima já não se encaixem lá.

Portugal tem 90% do território com dois tipos de clima:

·  Csa : clima temperado húmido com Verão seco e quente

·  Csb : clima temperado húmido com Verão seco e temperado

Penso que é obvio que o Litoral Norte e Centro continua a ter um Verão seco e temperado pois as temperaturas médias assim o determinam e o interior do país e o sul do pais continuam a ter um Inverno temperado húmido com um verão quente e seco.

Não discuto que a tendência de aumento de temperatura não esteja lá e que a pluviosidade não tenha reduzido, mas não precisa de reduzir em média 20 ou 30mm tem de reduzir uns 100 ou 200mm para que estas classificações sejam alteradas.

Teria de haver alterações muito mais drásticas que as que se verificam para se poder legitimar uma alteração da tipologia climática, teria de haver varias normas que o comprovassem e desculpem isso não existe,  e isso é impossível de ser manipulado.

Felizmente para as populações infelizmente para alguns, a situação da Seca não é grave, a única barragem muito abaixo da média é a do Sado, mas era uma situação espectável desde do final do Inverno. E não é de todo um cenário catastrófico e perfeitamente recuperável no próximo Outono/Inverno. É isto que deve ser dito,a verdade, Portugal tem muita e boa agua, é um recurso que não precisa de ser especulado no nosso pais com o pretexto do aquecimento global.

O Mal de Portugal não é o calor( porque é que Portugal tem os incêndios que tem por vezes mais de 50% da area ardida de toda a UE se em outros paises do sul da europa também faz calor, sul de itália não chove á muito tempo tiveram temperaturas de 40º graus, o norte da grécia a mesma coisa, sardenha, corsega? a culpa é de quem do calor ou das pessoas?), nem a seca, nem a água, não é o país mas sim nós as pessoas. O aquecimento global está a ser usado para vir a especular com a agua, tributar contribuintes, ou seja, aumentar preços de recursos que temos em abundancia, é o tempo da pos-verdade e do codigo binário, bons VS maus, bons os do aquecimento global vs maus os que ousam fazer questões.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 22:15)

Shiver disse:


> O Mal de Portugal não é o calor( porque é que Portugal tem os incêndios que tem por vezes mais de 50% da area ardida de toda a UE se em outros paises do sul da europa também faz calor, sul de itália não chove á muito tempo tiveram temperaturas de 40º graus, o norte da grécia a mesma coisa, sardenha, corsega? a culpa é de quem do calor ou das pessoas?), nem a seca, nem a água, não é o país mas sim nós as pessoas. O aquecimento global está a ser usado para vir a especular com a agua, tributar contribuintes, ou seja, aumentar preços de recursos que temos em abundancia, é o tempo da pos-verdade e do codigo binário, bons VS maus, bons os do aquecimento global vs maus os que ousam fazer questões.


O calor está directamente ligado aos incêndios, calor, baixa humidade, secura nos solos e vento são factores que contribuem para os fogos, claro que grande parte deles são de origem criminosa, mas se o tempo estiver por exemplo chuvoso ou fresco o número dos mesmos é reduzido.


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2017 às 23:31)

Temperaturas máximas absolutas (desde que há registos) em cheque no dia de amanhã:

Castelo Branco: 41,6ºC
Évora: 44,5ºC
Beja: 45,4ºC

Todos os valores foram registados no mítico 1 de agosto de 2003. O dia em que a Estação Meteorológica da Amareleja mediu 47,4ºC, o valor máximo absoluto no território português.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2017 às 23:48)

David sf disse:


> Temperaturas máximas absolutas (desde que há registos) em cheque no dia de amanhã:
> 
> Castelo Branco: 41,6ºC
> Évora: 44,5ºC
> ...



Penso que estariam reunidas as condições para ser lançado aviso vermelho por parte do IPMA para os distritos do Alentejo e Beira Baixa, já que os valores previstos pelo próprio IPMA igualam ou superem os valores estabelecidos para o aviso vermelho.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 23:53)

Shiver disse:


> O aquecimento global está a ser usado para vir a especular com a agua, tributar contribuintes, ou seja, aumentar preços de recursos que temos em abundancia, é o tempo da pos-verdade e do codigo binário, bons VS maus, bons os do aquecimento global vs maus os que ousam fazer questões.



Já respondi no outro tópico mas complemento aqui. O AG em países ricos é muito diferente do AG em países pobres. Bom era se todos tivessem barragens/irrigação e pudessem exportar a poluição da indústria para outra gente. Mas não é assim o processo.

Quanto à especulação dos recursos e taxar contribuintes nem é preciso haver AG. O Sócrates já se encarregou disso


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2017 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que estariam reunidas as condições para ser lançado aviso vermelho por parte do IPMA para os distritos do Alentejo e Beira Baixa, já que os valores previstos pelo próprio IPMA igualam ou superem os valores estabelecidos para o aviso vermelho.



O critério para emitir o aviso vermelho exige que esses valores persistam durante 48 horas. Segundo as previsões, sexta-feira as temperaturas voltam para valores dentro do aviso laranja.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2017 às 00:08)

David sf disse:


> O critério para emitir o aviso vermelho exige que esses valores persistam durante 48 horas. Segundo as previsões, sexta-feira as temperaturas voltam para valores dentro do aviso laranja.



Tens razão, não tinha verificado esse critério! 
São valores extremos, mas ainda assim de curta duração, valores que poderão ser históricos, situação a acompanhar durante o dia de amanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 00:27)

David sf disse:


> Temperaturas máximas absolutas (desde que há registos) em cheque no dia de amanhã:
> 
> Castelo Branco: 41,6ºC
> Évora: 44,5ºC
> ...



Hoje foi meio assustador os novos recordes na vizinha Espanha.Os recordes são batidos quase ano após ano.
No caso de Granada foi 2,6 graus a mais da antiga máxima absoluta, 43,1 graus(Setembro 2016).
Se por cá a corrente estiver de leste podemos ter surpresas, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 00:41)

Às 00h, 4 estações do IPMA seguiam com temperatura superior a *30ºC*:

Zebreira: *30,1ºC*
Reguengos, S. P. do Corval: *30,1ºC*
Elvas: *30,7ºC*
Alcoutim, Martim Longo: *30,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 00:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Às 00h, 4 estações do IPMA seguiam com temperatura superior a *30ºC*:
> 
> Zebreira: *30,1ºC*
> Reguengos, S. P. do Corval: *30,1ºC*
> ...



Para dia de amanhã as mínimas altas vão dar um bom contributo para máximas escaldantes. Espero que não traga problemas para populações e bens.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 00:46)

Isso dos avisos é - de novo, infelizmente - uma comédia autêntica.

Do lado direito da fronteira  AEMET emite um aviso vermelho durante 9 horas para Badajoz (cidade) com uma máxima prevista de 45º.

Do lado esquerdo da fronteira  Elvas tem os mesmos 45º graus previstos no mesmo dia e o IPMA emite um aviso laranja que se estende por mais de 36 horas não obstante a temperatura exceder parcialmente os critérios para aviso laranja.

Faz algum sentido haver critérios de tempo no que concerne a temperaturas? E se amanhã (só amanhã) fizesse 48º graus em Elvas? Continuava a ser aviso laranja?

A AEMET corta os avisos cedo de mais. O IPMA agarra-se a critérios absurdos e minimiza a ocorrência. Ambos prestam um mau serviço de forma diferente.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 00:49)

Um dia com máximas escaldantes pode perfeitamente ter impactos brutais em certas regiões, nomeadamente população e bens. Concordo @Orion , deviam ser mais flexíveis, consoante as situações, a de amanhã será extrema!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 01:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um dia com máximas escaldantes pode perfeitamente ter impactos brutais em certas regiões, nomeadamente população e bens. Concordo @Orion , deviam ser mais flexíveis, consoante as situações, a de amanhã será extrema!


O IPMA tem de rever rapidamente este critério das 48h, que não faz sentido nenhum, penso que é unânime entre nós... só espero é que não aconteca nada de grave pois já estamos a falar de temperaturas de certos sítios de 45ºc ou 46ºc, principalmente os idosos vão passar mal.


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2017 às 07:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> O IPMA tem de rever rapidamente este critério das 48h, que não faz sentido nenhum, penso que é unânime entre nós... só espero é que não aconteca nada de grave pois já estamos a falar de temperaturas de certos sítios de 45ºc ou 46ºc, principalmente os idosos vão passar mal.



Eu acho que faz sentido, quanta maior a duração do evento mais perigoso este se torna. Podemos questionar é se o facto de estarem previstos 5 dias consecutivos com temperaturas que justificam pelo menos aviso amarelo não justificaria um agravamento do mesmo.
Eu acho que, no que diz respeito ao critério de emissão de avisos de temperatura, o que é discutível é a consideração de apenas o valor extremo de cada dia e nada mais. Para mim é uma situação mais perigosa um dia com máxima de 43ºC e mínima de 30ºC do que uma máxima de 45ºC com mínima de 20ºC. O mesmo se aplica aos avisos para frio, um dia com inversão térmica com -5/15ºC justifica muito menos um aviso do que um dia de chuva com 0/2ºC.
Mas para o português médio, o aviso essencial passa pela informação da previsão, toda a gente tem noção do que significam 45ºC, não é necessário "pintá-los" com alguma cor. A maior parte do público não tem noção do que significam 50mm em 6 horas, mas tem perfeita noção do que significa a temperatura prevista.


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2017 às 08:16)

Bom dia à todos,

Sou 100% de acordo, esquece-se demasiado frequentemente que o IPMA - MF - IRM etc.… dirige-se primeiro à população sem nenhumas noções técnico de climatologia. As suas preocupações está simplesmente: a praia, a rega, os churrascos…

PS: Se IPMA-MF-IRM for técnico: METEOPT/INFOCLIMAT/METEOCIEL não existiria


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 16:00)

Uns com 44ºC e outros nem aos 19ºC chegam, para mais tarde recordar:





Se o vento estivesse de leste, esta onda de calor seria ainda pior, mesmo nas zonas do interior:


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Uns com 44ºC e outros nem aos 19ºC chegam, para mais tarde recordar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande diferença entre o litoral e interior.... interior a " ferver" e o litoral fresco locais com 19ºc e outros com 44ºc, mundos completamente diferentes.
Já parece por vezes o inverno, o interior a "bater o dente" e no litoral estarem temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 16:50)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que faz sentido, quanta maior a duração do evento mais perigoso este se torna. Podemos questionar é se o facto de estarem previstos 5 dias consecutivos com temperaturas que justificam pelo menos aviso amarelo não justificaria um agravamento do mesmo.
> Eu acho que, no que diz respeito ao critério de emissão de avisos de temperatura, o que é discutível é a consideração de apenas o valor extremo de cada dia e nada mais. Para mim é uma situação mais perigosa um dia com máxima de 43ºC e mínima de 30ºC do que uma máxima de 45ºC com mínima de 20ºC. O mesmo se aplica aos avisos para frio, um dia com inversão térmica com -5/15ºC justifica muito menos um aviso do que um dia de chuva com 0/2ºC.
> Mas para o português médio, o aviso essencial passa pela informação da previsão, toda a gente tem noção do que significam 45ºC, não é necessário "pintá-los" com alguma cor. A maior parte do público não tem noção do que significam 50mm em 6 horas, mas tem perfeita noção do que significa a temperatura prevista.



Contribuindo para a diversidade de opiniões 

O aviso vermelho serve para eventos extremos. Será que é prudente condicionar os avisos relativos a eventos extremos apenas e só tendo em conta a duração do mesmo? E é preciso muito tempo para que alguém morra de hipotermia ou de golpe de calor?











Avisos para máximas podem coexistir com avisos para mínimos. A máxima de 43º é menos perigosa porque a mínima é de 20º? Quem está levando com os 43º às 15h dificilmente concordará  Neste caso acho que o IPMA desconsiderou (também) o vermelho devido à pouca abrangência (teórica) das temperaturas acima dos 43/44º. Ainda assim, acho que os espanhóis foram muito mais realistas e competentes nas suas funções.

Sou repetitivo. Os avisos atuais estão excessivamente condicionados e alguns mediante critérios um bocado absurdos. Tomemos o exemplo das trovoadas. Quanto avisos laranjas e vermelhos houve para trovoada no continente nos últimos 5 anos? Pessoalmente vejo eventos de trovoada brutais no continente que facilmente seriam aviso laranja (frequentes e concentradas) e nunca vi passar do aviso amarelo (frequentes e dispersas). E quantas vezes nem há aviso de todo para trovoadas?

E que tal abolir os avisos coloridos para trovoadas mantendo-se apenas a notificação para a sua existência? Até porque nas ilhas raramente há eventos com atividade elétrica significativa. Qual é a diferença entre um aviso laranja e vermelho em termos de trovoada? O que é o 'muito concentrado' e 'muito frequente'?

Claro que há muitos avisos para fins burocráticos (até parece que algum dia verei um aviso vermelho para temperatura mínima nos Açores ) mas boa parte deles - especialmente os mais utilizados - têm divisões arbitrárias e como consequência tornam-se operacionalmente insignificantes.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 17:07)

@Orion concordo em absoluto contigo nesta matéria.

Penso que deve haver uma profunda análise, sobre o processo de atribuição dos avisos Meteorológicos.
Face ao cenário que o próprio IPMA traçou, aquando do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande em que todos temos de nos habituar ás mudanças climáticas na Peninsula Ibérica, cada vez mais este avisos se irão tornam obsoletos.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2017 às 20:11)

> *Assunto: Temperaturas máximas superiores a 45ºC no interior do Alentejo no dia 13 de julho de 2017
> *
> Devido a uma massa de ar quente transportada na circulação de um anticiclone localizado sobre o norte de África, observaram-se hoje temperaturas elevadas, em especial a máxima.
> 
> ...


IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
Link arquivo para a posteridade: http://archive.is/xSZbL


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Valor brutal, será o segundo valor mais alto alguma vez registado?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 11:21)

*Estações (IPMA) com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 43,0ºC, no dia de ontem*:

Estremoz: *43,0ºC*
Mértola, Vale Formoso: *43,3ºC*
Alcoutim, Martim Longo: *43,6ºC*
Évora: *44,1ºC*
Alvalade:* 44,5ºC*
Beja: *44,6ºC*
Portel, Oriola: *45,4ºC*
Castro Verde, N. Corvo: *45,6ºC*
Elvas: *45,8ºC*
Reguengos, S. P. do Corval: *45,8ºC*
Amareleja: *46,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2017 às 16:55)

C. Branco igualou o anterior recorde de máxima absoluta (de 1 de Agosto de 2003) igual a *41,6ºC*

Portalegre:* 40,5ºC* (Anterior 40,4ºC em Julho)

Acredito que mais uma meia dúzia de estações deve ter novo recorde.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2017 às 18:00)

A Andaluzia ontem tambem teve estacoes acima dos 46 graus, alias acredito que alguns locais poderao ter atingido os 47 graus. Surpreendente foi a temperatura em Granada, acima dos 45 graus, tendo em conta a altitude! Como terao estado os termometros nos vales ou no deserto de Almeria?

Nao tenho formacao cientifica em meteorologia, sou apenas curioso, mas reparei numa coisa nos modelos. Uma massa de ar anormalmente quente ultrapassou a barreira enorme que e a cordilheira do Atlas e estabeleceu-se no Noroeste de Marrocos e no Sul da Peninsula! Normalmente a Noroeste do Atlas as massas de ar sao mais frescas que a que estao para o interior e sul da Cordilheira, ja em pleno deserto. Portanto estaremos perante um fenomemo raro ou uma alteracao climatica que veio para ficar? As medias da nova normal climatologica 1981-2010 no interior de Espanha sao em alguns casos impressionantes, com maximas medias a rondar os 37 graus em Julho e medias anuais acima dos 19 graus!

A Peninsula, o Magrebe e o Atlantico em frente a estas duas regioes estao mais quentes desde 1980... atencao porque na Grecia e em Italia nao se tem assistido ao mesmo padrao de alteracoes climaticas, portanto ha uma alteracao localizada no padrao climatico no sudoeste europeu e Magrebe, aumento das temperaturas, reducao da precipitacao e longos periodos secos seguidos de chuvas torrencias.


----------



## J.S. (14 Jul 2017 às 21:24)

frederico disse:


> A Andaluzia ontem tambem teve estacoes acima dos 46 graus, alias acredito que alguns locais poderao ter atingido os 47 graus. Surpreendente foi a temperatura em Granada, acima dos 45 graus, tendo em conta a altitude! Como terao estado os termometros nos vales ou no deserto de Almeria?
> 
> Nao tenho formacao cientifica em meteorologia, sou apenas curioso, mas reparei numa coisa nos modelos. Uma massa de ar anormalmente quente ultrapassou a barreira enorme que e a cordilheira do Atlas e estabeleceu-se no Noroeste de Marrocos e no Sul da Peninsula! Normalmente a Noroeste do Atlas as massas de ar sao mais frescas que a que estao para o interior e sul da Cordilheira, ja em pleno deserto. Portanto estaremos perante um fenomemo raro ou uma alteracao climatica que veio para ficar? As medias da nova normal climatologica 1981-2010 no interior de Espanha sao em alguns casos impressionantes, com maximas medias a rondar os 37 graus em Julho e medias anuais acima dos 19 graus!
> 
> A Peninsula, o Magrebe e o Atlantico em frente a estas duas regioes estao mais quentes desde 1980... atencao porque na Grecia e em Italia nao se tem assistido ao mesmo padrao de alteracoes climaticas, portanto ha uma alteracao localizada no padrao climatico no sudoeste europeu e Magrebe, aumento das temperaturas, reducao da precipitacao e longos periodos secos seguidos de chuvas torrencias.



47,3 em Montoro, novo record de Espanha!
46,9 em Cordoba

Hoje 46,3 em Montoro. Que calor!


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 14:59)

Anomalia semanal:






Anomalia mensal:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2017 às 17:58)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico completo de Junho:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...UVRtro/cli_20170601_20170630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 18:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já saiu o boletim climatológico completo de Junho:
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...UVRtro/cli_20170601_20170630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



80% do território em Seca severa a extrema.
E ainda há quem se queixe da morrinha ou do tempo fresco. Enfim.

Os 71,4% do mês passado em seca moderada, passaram para os 72,3% em seca severa.
Espero que o Outono chegue na altura certa, porque se for como o ano passado isto não vai ficar nada bom.

Boletim do mês de Maio:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...FtWLhz/cli_20170501_20170531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## criz0r (20 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

> *Seca*
> *Rega de jardins reduzida e proibição de encher piscinas no Alentejo*





> A seca em Portugal, que regista os piores níveis desde 1995, vai obrigar 15 localidades do Alentejo a restringir o uso de água. Será proibido encher piscinas, fontes decorativas serão encerradas e as regas de jardins e hortas serão reduzidas.



http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...o-de-encher-piscinas-no-alentejo-8650801.html


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2017 às 14:28)

criz0r disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...o-de-encher-piscinas-no-alentejo-8650801.html


Arronches está incluída nessas 15 localidades porque a câmara já lançou medidas para prevenir, Campo Maior e Elvas deviam fazer o mesmo, mais tarde ou mais cedo vão ter de utilizar a solução de cortarem a água durante algumas horas do dia. A produção de energia eléctrica na barragem de povoa e meadas também vai ser condicionada.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 20:02)

Anomalia mensal:







A anomalia semanal é muito mais pronunciada. Esta e outras estão disponíveis gratuitamente aqui  http://models.weatherbell.com/temperature.php

Acrescento as anomalias mundiais do ano decorrido até agora:


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 11:41)

Quem diria que a estação de Lisboa, Geofísico iria registar o valor de rajada (*77,8km/h*) mais alto de toda a rede IPMA, no dia 23 de Julho...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quem diria que a estação de Lisboa, Geofísico iria registar o valor de rajada (*77,8km/h*) mais alto de toda a rede IPMA, no dia 23 de Julho...


Já é comum em dias de nortada  

Então o Parque Eduardo VII é um mega corredor de vento, imagino aquilo à noite...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2017 às 12:28)

Bem, aqueles *97,6km/h* registados no aeroporto da Madeira são no mínimo surpreendentes...


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2017 às 22:46)

Gostava que o IPMA se pronuciasse sobre a Zona de Convergência Intertropical que nesta altura está 2-3º situada mais a norte que a média esperada, portanto a zona de chuvas tropicais anda nesta altura pelo norte do Mali e pelo sul da Argélia... que são regiões desérticas.

o ar subtropical seco também foi empurrado para norte e está mais perto ou em cima de nós, razão para desconfiar de tantos dias de calor.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2017 às 01:44)

@lserpa @Azorean Storm Buster

2015:











2014:











Os dados de 2017 ainda não estão disponíveis mas os restantes anos anteriores estão aqui (escolher tema 'Ambiente' e 'Estatísticas do Ambiente')  https://www.ine.pt/xportal/xmain?xpid=INE&xpgid=ine_publicacoes


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2017 às 12:11)

Orion disse:


> @lserpa @Azorean Storm Buster
> 
> 2015:
> 
> ...



Por cá, 2017
Vai no sentido de menos noites tropicais e mais um desvio negativo na precipitação... a não ser que agosto seja atípico no que se refere a temperatura mínima...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

@Orion , obrigado pelos dados. 

Não deixa de ser impressionante, como as noites tropicais em Faro, já são mais do dobro em relação à normal 1971-2000, onde a média são de 25 noites tropicais. 

Quando sair o relatório referente a 2016 ainda vai ser pior o desvio em relação à média 1971-2000.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 00:43)

Novamente, a média '81-'10 pode ser enganadora.






Eu gostava de mostrar mais gráficos mas os relatórios do IPMA ou são inexistentes (Madeira) ou são parcos em informação climática (Açores).

---
















As pessoas dão demasiada importância ao AG. Há problemas tão ou mais graves e igualmente sem resolução fácil (se não impossível): lixo nos oceanos, desflorestação massiva, redução abismal dos stocks piscatórios... A maioria da população mundial ainda é extremamente pobre e não tem acesso fácil a recursos abundantes.

Mais cedo ou mais tarde vai haver malta a experimentar com geoengenharia (e eu acredito que já se faz isto há muito). Por vezes a resolução para um problema pode agravá-lo. Neste tipo de coisas está-se a brincar com o fogo.



> Geoengineering would be cheap enough that even a middle-income country could deploy it unilaterally. Some scientists have estimated that solar radiation management could cool the earth quickly for as little as $5 billion per year or so.



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/business/economy/geoengineering-climate-change.html



> About 80 such planes would allow the delivery to the stratosphere of a million tonnes of acid every year at a cost of one or two billion dollars over an operational life of 20 years.



http://www.economist.com/node/17414216

Os EUA gastam por mês 3 mil milhões no Afeganistão apenas e só. O problema não é o dinheiro.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 03:00)

Resumo Climatológico do mês de Julho:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ErqDAW/cli_20170701_20170731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 10:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Resumo Climatológico do mês de Julho:
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ErqDAW/cli_20170701_20170731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Mesmo assim, passámos de 7,4%, para 9,2% em matéria de seca extrema. Confesso que pensei num cenário muito pior.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2017 às 11:28)

Ontem, nova madrugada com minimas relativamente frias.
Destaque para Lamas de Mouro (*3,1ºC*) e Carrazeda de Ansiães(*5,4ºC*), ambas as estações instaladas em locais de forte inversão em altitude. 





Nesse mesmo dia,na vizinha Espanha a rede AEMET teve um registo de uma mínima de *0,9ºC* em Sanabria, Robleda-Cervantes, provavelmente com direito a geada, notável.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

@jonas_87 tenho de destacar também a já famosa estação da Praia da Rainha.

Com uma mínima tropical de 20,3ºC que registei em Almada é de facto impressionante a discrepância de uma estação para a outra, quando estamos a falar de uma distância de apenas 7km.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 tenho de destacar também a já famosa estação da Praia da Rainha.
> 
> Com uma mínima tropical de 20,3ºC que registei em Almada é de facto impressionante a discrepância de uma estação para a outra, quando estamos a falar de uma distância de apenas 7km.



E destacas muito bem, sempre que ha condições para forte inversão, consegue ter minimas de 8ºC-10ºC em pleno verão, espectacular!


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

Agora já sei para onde fugir quando estiver KO com o calor


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

> *Associação de distribuição de água alerta para calamidade com próximo inverno seco*





> A Associação Portuguesa de Distribuição e Drenagem de Águas (APDA) advertiu hoje para uma possível “calamidade” se o próximo inverno for seco, porque mais de uma centena de municípios depende de captações precárias de água que poderão secar.
> 
> São captações “incompatíveis com anos hidrológicos muito adversos”, e com um inverno seco “muitas dessas origens de água estarão exauridas e a situação será de calamidade”, indica um documento da APDA assinado pelo presidente da instituição, Nelson Geada.
> 
> ...



http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/seca...amidade-com-proximo-inverno-seco-8690179.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

Rajadas de vento | 08 Agosto

















Sagres: *108 km/h*
Foía: *73,4 km/h*
Porto: *69,1 km/h*
Lisboa: *68,4 km/h*
(Cabo da Roca )


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

Que brutalidade em Sagres.108km/h é um registo que mete a temporada do passado Outono/Inverno num bolso.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2017 às 17:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajadas de vento | 09 Agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagres sempre ao rubro. Entretanto, algo se passou porque todas as estações do país registaram as rajadas de vento, de leste, estão todas erradas porque o vento ontem nunca esteve de tal direção.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 18:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Sagres sempre ao rubro. Entretanto, algo se passou porque todas as estações do país registaram as rajadas de vento, de leste, estão todas erradas porque o vento ontem nunca esteve de tal direção.


Isso é um erro que também ainda não percebi. Contudo, se fores ao parâmetro de vento médio, é quase tudo de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

Sou só eu achar o valor de Sagres um pouco exagerado? (Sei que aquela ponta  é ventosa como tudo,mas..).


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2017 às 18:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajadas de vento | *09 Agosto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi dia 9 ou dia 8?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é um erro que também ainda não percebi. Contudo, se fores ao parâmetro de vento médio, é quase tudo de norte.


Erro que não é só de ontem, se fores a ver, as rajadas são de leste até ao último dia (30 de julho), sabe-se lá desde quando é que isto está assim. 


jonas_87 disse:


> Sou só eu achar o valor de Sagres um pouco exagerado? (Sei que aquela ponta  é ventosa como tudo,mas..).


Sim, realmente o vento médio não foi além dos 23km/h e a estação não transmite dados de vento desde as 3 da manhã de hoje, portanto, o mais provável é ser um erro.
O vento médio na Fóia foi de 48,6km/h e foi a estação que registou o maior valor de rajada, sendo assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Aqui esteve e está vento muito forte  de Nordeste e isso ve-se de uma maneira, ontem e hoje não se formou capacete na serra de Sintra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 23:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Foi dia 9 ou dia 8?



Corrigido! Thanks.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Inversões valentes nos últimos três dias:

Dia 09/08: grande parte do país abaixo dos 10ºC:






Dia 10/08: Ainda mais frio a norte, *3,5ºC* em Montalegre, inversões no vale do Tejo, do Sado e no litoral:






Dia 11/08: Maioritariamente inversões em rios e vales, mas de notar as temperaturas no litoral centro:






A onda de calor que nos está a afetar é mais influente na zona do Ribatejo e Sado, com as máximas no dia 11/08:

Pegões: *38,6ºC*
Tomar: *38,4ºC*
Lousã: *38ºC*
Setúbal: *38ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

Estes dados merecem um post neste tópico.

@Pek  Dois dias seguidos com amplitudes de 30ºC, é algo espectacular, não? 

Seiça,Ourém(cota 110m)

Ontem: *36,4ºC* / *6,2ºC* (Amplitude *30,2ºC*)
Hoje: *37,9ºC* / *7,6ºC* (Amplitude *30,3ºC*)

PS: Os dados acima foram retirados do weatherlink, é normal que não batam certo por uma ou outra décima comparado com wunderground, isso deve-se a actualização dos dados.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2017 às 10:56)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico completo de Julho:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ltKccM/cli_20170701_20170731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 21:33)

*Rio Tejo está em risco de secar completamente*
JORNAL I15/08/2017 15:15
20411 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
Os níveis das barragens espanholas encontram- -se nos 11% por causa da seca no país

O rio Tejo está em risco de secar completamente. Pelo menos é o que diz Miguel Ángel Sánchez, porta-voz da organização Plataforma em Defesa do Tejo. O rio está em perigo por causa de uma “combinação das alterações climáticas, da transferência de água e dos resíduos poluentes provenientes de Madrid”, denuncia Miguel Ángel Sánchez, citado pelo jornal “The Guardian”.

A quantidade de água disponível foi mal calculada e as secas cíclicas em Espanha não foram tidas em conta. Hoje, apenas 47% dos recursos hídricos estão disponíveis e os níveis das barragens encontram--se nos 11%, um valor muito baixo para se proceder a transferências.

A abertura das comportas só é permitida quando as barragens atingem uma quantidade suficiente de água. Se, antes, essa abertura era apenas uma opção para o governo espanhol, hoje é uma obrigação por ter recentemente aprovado uma lei que obriga à abertura das barragens assim que haja um excedente de água. A lei foi aprovada na sequência de uma diretiva europeia, após uma delegação da União Europeia ter visitado os rios Tejo e Ebro e emitido um relatório europeu crítico da gestão espanhola dos rios.

Porém, os problemas do rio Tejo não se resumem à falta de recursos hídricos, mas também ao despejo de águas residuais da cidade de Madrid e ao arrefecimento de reatores nucleares, como é o caso da central nuclear de Almaraz.

ong portuguesa acusa autoridades espanholas As autoridades portuguesas têm-se queixado às espanholas por causa da retenção de recursos hídricos e pela poluição do rio, queixas que as últimas rejeitam. Opinião parcialmente coincidente com a das autoridades portuguesas tem Paulo Constantino, porta-voz do movimento ProTEJO, que afirma que as autoridades espanholas só “enviam água quando é necessário produzir energia hidroelétrica. A água é retida e, mesmo que haja, ela não é enviada”.

A seca e a não abertura das barragens espanholas têm feito com que o Tejo entre em Portugal com caudais menores. “Se houver um ano de seca, é óbvio que nesses anos é mais difícil fornecer maiores caudais, mas aquilo que se vê é que, sejam ou não anos de seca, os caudais permanecem baixos”, explica Constantino. O ativista defende que “em vez de caudais mínimos que são técnicos, administrativos e estabelecidos de forma política” se opte por “estabelecer um regime de caudais ecológicos de forma científica” e que tal seja incluído na Convenção de Albufeira, um acordo internacional entre os governos português e espanhol, mas “também no próprio Plano de Gestão da Região Hidrográfica do Tejo”.

Nuria Hernández-Mora, da Fundação para uma Nova Cultura da Água, afirma, citada pelo “Guardian”, que “a transferência serviu para criar um conflito político e social e tornou o Tejo um dos rios no pior estado ecológico da península” porque os recursos disponíveis “foram sobrevalorizados”. https://ionline.sapo.pt/576358


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2017 às 23:31)

Os espanhóis dominam o Tejo quase por completo, coisa grave.
Deviam-se ter criado acordos mais cedo para controlar esta situação, num caso grave a Espanha fecha as portas e quem fica a secar é Portugal. Não deviam ser criadas albufeiras de tal dimensão nos rios mais importantes da PI, ou pelo menos que implicam os dois países. Já para não falar dos prejuízos que as barragens espanholas e portuguesas fazem ao nosso litoral desde o século passado graças à retenção de sedimentos.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2017 às 21:15)

Resumo Climatológico - Agosto: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...UslDZi/cli_20170801_20170831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2017 às 13:04)

Estou curioso para ver o valor da rajada máxima, foi quase de certeza registado pela estação do Cabo da Roca.
Valor de 108 km/h em Sagres do dia 8 de Agosto fez-me pouco sentido, tanto que a partir daí a estação deixou de debitar dados, e no próprio dia andava a registar vento nulo,duvido que validem tal valor. Enfim é aguardar mais uns dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2017 às 09:17)

Entretanto já se está disponível o boletim climatológico do passado mês de Agosto.
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...tVAZPp/cli_20170801_20170831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

A rajada máxima foi no Cabo da Roca , *91,4 km/h.*
É um bom valor, mas tenho a certeza absoluta que nos pontos mais ventosos aqui do concelho esse valor foi batido, enfim é a  rede que temos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Set 2017 às 09:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto já se está disponível o boletim climatológico do passado mês de Agosto.
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...tVAZPp/cli_20170801_20170831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> A rajada máxima foi no Cabo da Roca , *91,4 km/h.*
> É um bom valor, mas tenho a certeza absoluta que nos pontos mais ventosos aqui do concelho esse valor foi batido, enfim é a  rede que temos.




Como é possivel que aqui nestas zonas Coruche e até Mora praticamente não choveu em Agosto e o IPMA desagravou a seca para moderada, enquanto que outras zonas choveu bem e a seca continua severa??!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2017 às 16:01)

O IPMA também tem dificuldades na AML, com tantas estações parece que só usa uma para o boletim, choveu menos de 10 mm na G. Coutinho e o mapa de precipitação de Lisboa fica logo estragado, mas depois vemos algumas estações amadoras com mais de 30 mm acumulados, enfim. É neste caso que a estação da Amadora faria a diferença porque ficou mesmo por baixo da tempestade, pena estar avariada.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Set 2017 às 16:45)

Boletim climatológico do Verão 2017:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...Hakxjd/cli_20170801_20170831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2017 às 15:17)

A "onda de frio" desta semana:

*15/09: *







*16/09:* Apenas uma estação acima dos 15ºC (Barreiro)






*17/09:* Lamas de Mouro abaixo de 0ºC e muitas outras perto disso.






*18/09: *






É capaz de haver uma ninhada de estações que estiveram perto do recorde absoluto mínimo para Setembro.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Interessante este artigo sobre as secas em Portugal continental:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=seca.pt.xml

Considerando os últimos 25 anos (o estudo vai de 1901 a 2004), a década de 90, foi sem dúvida a mais seca.

E aqui vemos descrições sobre secas a sério (vejam o evento de 1943 a 1946, por exemplo)...

PS: Talvez haja algum estudo sobre o período 2004-2017, mas vou ter que procurar, pois assim de repente, não sei de nenhum. Também seria interessante, tentar saber alguma coisa, sobre o séc XIX, etc...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2017 às 16:10)

Boletim de seca - Setembro 2017: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...mKaCNR/cli_20170901_20170930_sec_mm_co_pt.pdf
Muito interessante as comparações relativamente a outros anos, mesmo assim, em 2005 a situação foi muito pior com mais de 60% do continente em seca extrema na mesma altura. Também interessante, os cenários possíveis para a seca, dependendo de como será outubro.
De referir que segundo os boletins anual e mensal de 2005, em outubro a seca começou a desagravar-se significativamente apenas a partir do dia 15, as primeiras semanas do mês foram marcadas por calor e tempo seco. Foi mesmo um ano terrível.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 16:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim de seca - Setembro 2017: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...mKaCNR/cli_20170901_20170930_sec_mm_co_pt.pdf
> Muito interessante as comparações relativamente a outros anos, mesmo assim, em 2005 a situação foi muito pior com mais de 60% do continente em seca extrema na mesma altura. Também interessante, os cenários possíveis para a seca, dependendo de como será outubro.
> De referir que segundo os boletins anual e mensal de 2005, em outubro a seca começou a desagravar-se significativamente apenas a partir do dia 15, as primeiras semanas do mês foram marcadas por calor e tempo seco. Foi mesmo um ano terrível.




Infelizmente , pelo que vejo nos modelos , o primeiro cenário de seca para o final de outubro é o mais realista , setembro foi um mês terrivelmente seco e quente , este outubro caminha para o mesmo infelizmente .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 18:39)

Este outubro se não chover , vai haver um grande aumento da área de seca extrema no país , e podemos ficar pior que 2005 infelizmente , a natureza já anda a stressar .


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2017 às 19:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim de seca - Setembro 2017: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...mKaCNR/cli_20170901_20170930_sec_mm_co_pt.pdf
> Muito interessante as comparações relativamente a outros anos, mesmo assim, em 2005 a situação foi muito pior com mais de 60% do continente em seca extrema na mesma altura. Também interessante, os cenários possíveis para a seca, dependendo de como será outubro.
> De referir que segundo os boletins anual e mensal de 2005, em outubro a seca começou a desagravar-se significativamente apenas a partir do dia 15, as primeiras semanas do mês foram marcadas por calor e tempo seco. Foi mesmo um ano terrível.


*Comentário
*
Não esperava que fosse o Setembro mais seco de sempre registado, pensava que já tinham havido anos em que isto tinha acontecido, mas 2 mm... é muito grave, pior que Agosto e Julho.

De notar, a normalidade da média da temperatura,* INFERIOR AO NORMAL*, de sublinhar porque já não se lia isto num relatório há muito tempo. Isto tudo graças à média da mínima, 5º valor mais baixo desde 1931. 

Terminamos o ano hidrológico como um dos mais baixos da última década.

Os gráficos do período Abril-Setembro são extremamente alarmantes. Valor da média da máxima mais alto de sempre e o 2º período mais seco de sempre, a seguir a 2005. 

O período de 2008 até agora tem sido uma constante recuperação económica do país, desleixando-se completamente noutros assuntos que não podem ser esquecidos. O aquecimento global chegou mais cedo do que o esperado? Há medidas a tomar, porque isto não é apenas "uma situação de excepção", vai-se repetir e basta olhar para os gráficos e para a matemática para justificar tais proposições. 

O nosso clima está lentamente a passar para um estado "adolescente", na medida de que já não há um balanço, um equilíbrio climático, mas cada vez mais extremos e coisas fora do normal.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Out 2017 às 15:56)

Boas.
Por aqui, com a seca,  o ouriço dos castanheiros está a abrir mas as castanhas não têm pele


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 11:11)

SETEMBRO DE 2017 EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL FOI O MAIS SECO DOS ÚLTIMOS 87 ANOS







2017-10-06 (IPMA)



O mês de setembro de 2017 em Portugal Continental foi o mais seco dos últimos 87 anos (Figura 1), classificando-se como extremamente seco. Consequentemente verificou-se um aumento da área em situação de seca severa e extrema.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, a 30 de setembro cerca de 81.0 % do território estava em seca severa e 7.4 % em seca extrema (Figura 2). De referir que o índice SPI 6 meses (abril a setembro), escala que reflete o défice de precipitação a nível da seca meteorológica e agrícola, apresenta a 30 de setembro grande parte das bacias do território na classe de seca severa (Figura 3).

O dia 30 de setembro correspondeu ao final do ano hidrológico 2016/2017 (1 de outubro de 2016 a 30 de setembro de 2017), com um total de precipitação acumulado neste período de 621.8 mm (70 % do normal), sendo o 9º valor mais baixo desde 1931. No entanto, deve referir-se que o período de abril a setembro foi extremamente seco, com valores mensais da quantidade de precipitação sempre inferiores ao valor médio, correspondendo ao 2º mais seco depois de 2005.

De realçar ainda que neste semestre o valor médio da temperatura máxima (27.72°C) foi o mais alto desde 1931 e o valor médio da temperatura média o 2º mais alto (depois de 2005).

A conjugação de valores de precipitação muito inferiores ao normal e valores de temperatura muito acima do normal, em particular da temperatura máxima, teve como consequência a ocorrência de valores altos de evapotranspiração e valores significativos de défices de humidade do solo.

O índice de água no solo, a 30 de setembro, em grande parte das regiões do interior e no Sul de Portugal continental, apresenta valores inferiores a 20%, sendo mesmo em alguns locais iguais ou inferiores ao ponto de emurchecimento. Nas regiões do litoral norte e centro os valores variavam entre 20 a 40 %.

De referir que no sudoeste europeu, nomeadamente grande parte de Espanha e em algumas regiões do centro e sul de França, os valores de água no solo apresentavam-se iguais ou inferiores ao ponto de emurchecimento. Esta situação é devida às condições sinópticas que se verificam a estas latitudes (anticiclone intenso, quase estacionário, que se estende desde os Açores até ao Mediterrâneo Ocidental).

Relativamente às temperaturas, o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 27.49°C, foi superior ao normal com uma anomalia de +1.20°C, mas o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 12.42°C, foi inferior em 1.74°C ao valor normal, sendo o 5º valor mais baixo desde 1931.

O período de 1 a 8 foi o mais quente do mês, sendo o dia 6 o dia mais quente com uma temperatura média de 24.1°C (+3.9°C em relação ao normal). O valor mais alto da temperatura máxima do ar ocorreu no dia 7, 33.1°C (+6.8°C em relação ao normal).



ver rel. setembro
*Imagens associadas*




Figura 1 - Anomalias da quantidade de precipitação em relação aos valores médios no período 1971-2000, em setembro, em Portugal continental.




Figura 2 – Distribuição espacial do índice de seca meteorológica a 30 de setembro de 2017.




Figura 4 – Percentagem de água no solo (média 0-100 cm profundidade), em relação à capacidade de água utilizável pelas plantas, 30 setembro 2017, 00 UTC t+0, ECMWF-HRES (resolução 16 km).
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/rel-clima-setembro-2017.html




WHORTAS disse:


> Por aqui, com a seca, o ouriço dos castanheiros está a abrir mas as castanhas não têm pele



Por aqui é notório em laranjas, as quais começam a abrir, por causa da falta de água e do calor extremo. 
Decerto tudo tem a ver com o descrito no relatório do IPMA, dada a escassez de água no solo, atingindo o ponto de emurchecimento... (também tive de perguntar ao Sr. Google o que queria dizer )


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:49)

Os citrinos ressentem-se terrivelmente com o tempo seco. Eles têm de se regar, mesmo as árvores mais velhas senão podem morrer.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 11:51)

Um pequeno exemplo do muito calor que tem ocorrido por cá, registos de ontem.
A estação de Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra, no alto de uma serra à cota 890 mts, foi aos *32,4ºC* de máxima, tendo por exemplo superado a máxima da Lousã (Aerodromo) *31,7ºC *a uma cota incomparavelmente mais baixa, cota 195 mts.
Torradeira tramada.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2017 às 13:25)

Outubro de 2017 já fez cair recordes de temperatura máxima, para o mês, em vários locais, tais como:

Alvega - 38,5ºC (anterior recorde: 36,5ºC - Out_2011)
Bragança - 32,1ºC (anterior recorde: 30,8ºC - Out_2011)
Cabril - 34,5ºC (anterior recorde: 32,6ºC - Out_2011)
Castelo Branco - 34,5ºC (anterior recorde: 32,9ºC - Out_2011)
Guarda - 28,7ºC (anterior recorde: 28,3ºC - Out_2011)
Mirandela - 35,5ºC (anterior recorde: 33,9ºC - Out_2011)
Mogadoro - 31,4ºC (anterior recorde: 30,5ºC - Out_2011)
Montalegre - 29,2ºC (anterior recorde: 28,0ºC - Out_2011)

Se não estou em erro, a máxima absoluta para o mês, era de 37,3ºC observados a 19 de Outubro de 1941 em Portalegre.
Alvega aniquilou esse recorde, com os *38,5ºC* registados ontem dia 6.

Mapa das máximas de ontem:






O mês segue com uma forte anomalia nas temperaturas máximas, mas ainda é cedo para dar o mês como terminado.
Relembro o mês de Outubro de 2011, em que os primeiros 20 dias do mês foram de tempo muito quente e seco, e depois, nos últimos dias, houve uma reviravolta total. Mais de 100mm nos dias 24 e 27 no noroeste, e rajadas de vento muito fortes entre os dias 23 e 26. Ainda assim não se livrou de terminar como o mês de Outubro mais quente desde 1931. A anomalia da Tmáx foi de +4,73ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2017 às 13:33)

Mais recordes para um mês que tem todas as condições para se tornar num "Junho 2.0". A influência de massas quentes em Outubro são cada vez mais usuais nesta década, diria que Outubro é dos meses do ano que mais radicalmente mudou ao nível climático. Tanto 8 ou 80, tal como o jonas citou em cima.

Máxima de *38,5ºC *em Alvega é obra, a 1,5ºC do recorde da Europa para Outubro, que pertence à Grécia.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 13:42)

Lisboa também acho que ultrapassou o seu recorde , teve uma máxima de 34,1 graus .


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2017 às 17:31)

Foram registados valores de humidade mínima extremamente baixos, em grande parte do território, ontem. O destaque vai para a região norte/centro:




Aqueles 5% em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo...


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 03:41)

Recordes, IPMA...

Junho:



> O valor da temperatura média do ar variou entre 19,6°C (Lajes) e 17,6°C (S. Jorge). No mês de junho e, em relação ao período de referência de 1961-1990, verificaram-se desvios positivos nas estações consideradas com exceção das estações do Corvo e Faial/Aeroporto que apresentaram desvios negativos.
> 
> Assinala-se ainda que se igualou a temperatura máxima absoluta de junho no período de referência (25,2°C) na estação das Flores.



Julho:



> O valor da temperatura máxima absoluta para o mês de julho no período 1961-1990, foi superado nas estações das Flores (29,6 em 2017; e 28,9 no período 1961-1990) e Terceira/Lajes (30,2 em 2017; e 30,0 no período 1961-1990).



Agosto:



> O valor da temperatura média do ar variou entre 23,1°C (S. Miguel/Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria/Aeroporto) e 21,4°C (S. Miguel/Nordeste). No mês de agosto e, em relação ao período de referência de 1961-1990, verificaram-se desvios positivos nas estações consideradas.
> 
> A temperatura máxima absoluta na ilha das Flores igualou a correspondente no período de referência.



Aposto que para essas temperaturas anómalas contribuiu a adveção de marítimo tropical de forma consistente para o G. Ocidental que ocorreu como consequência da posição do anticiclone. Ar com elevada AP mas nem sempre com muita HR.

A estação das Flores também está a leste das elevações centrais da ilha. No seu movimento o ar pode perder HR e aquecer com o sol. Infelizmente as Flores só têm 1 estação oficial.

(nota: média '81-'10)











Não dá para desancorar as ilhas e movê-las para norte?  O tempo não só era mais como também era mais provável haver _snow_


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 04:37)

Já abordei isto noutro tópico mas faço-o novamente com mais detalhe.

O Verão castigador de PT também foi motivado pela anomalia positiva dos ventos zonais (oeste-este) a elevada latitude. Mesmo incluindo os ventos desde 850 hPa (1500 m +-) até 250 hPa (11.500 m +-) a anomalia é óbvia:






Numa perspetiva hemisférica dá para ter uma melhor noção:








Como o _jet_ ficou trancado mais a norte...











... as perturbações não tendem a descer para a nossa latitude. Como consequência, o anticiclone do Atlântico foi, e continua a ser, rei no hemisfério norte:













Quando é que este padrão vai mudar? Boa pergunta e não tenho a resposta


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2017 às 14:02)

As temperaturas mínimas no dia 10 de Outubro mostram o quão vasto é o nosso clima.

Só a diferença de quase 10ºC entre as duas estações em Viseu já é surpreendente, mas ver pontos altos como Pampilhosa da Serra e Foía com mínimas quase tropicais, e o resto do país perto dos 0ºC é interessante. 






Mas o mais chocante é o mapa das temperaturas em PT Continental às 6h de hoje:






Até no Verão é raro ver certas estações neste mapa acima dos 20ºC, I mean, olhem para Aveiro e Lamas de Mouro! Depois temos a Lousã e Aljezur a mostrarem a sua sensibilidade extra à lestada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Estupefacto com as temperaturas ontem, provavelmente metade das estações do Norte com novo recorde. 






Aveiro com *36,1ºC! *

Cabos quase nos *30ºC!*

Santarém a chegar aos *37,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2017 às 20:36)

E as minimas  tropicais de Aljezur e Leiria(Aerodromo) ?
Surreal!


----------



## Nickname (29 Out 2017 às 09:45)

Máximas de dia 27






Alcácer do Sal *34.8ºC*
Lousã *34.2ºC*
Rio Maior* 34.2ºC*
Setúbal* 34.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2017 às 12:02)

No mapa das mínimas de dia 27 dá para ver perfeitamente as estações de inversão e as mais afetadas pela lestada:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2017 às 20:22)

Curiosidade do dia *28/10*:

Aljezur registou a 2ª temperatura mínima mais baixa do território - *4,9ºC* - e registou a temperatura máxima mais alta - *34,4ºC* (em pé de igualdade com Alcácer do Sal, e excluindo a RUEMA da Amadora). 

Amplitude térmica de 29,5ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Out 2017 às 20:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Curiosidade do dia *28/10*:
> 
> Aljezur registou a 2ª temperatura mínima mais baixa do território - *4,9ºC* - e registou a temperatura máxima mais alta - *34,4ºC* (em pé de igualdade com Alcácer do Sal, e excluindo a RUEMA da Amadora).
> 
> Amplitude térmica de 29,5ºC.



Sempre incrível essa zona do sudoeste.
Não houve uma máxima superior ou perto desse valor em Setembro.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2017 às 17:15)

Resumo antes do mês acabar


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2017 às 18:03)

O boletim completo: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...wuDgVj/cli_20171001_20171030_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
*75.4%* do continente em seca extrema e se isto não mudar mesmo a sério em novembro, estamos muito, muito mal.
A análise comparativa mostra bem que nos anos anteriores em que tivemos grandes secas por esta altura já tinha começado a desagravar, este ano é o contrário, situação extremamente grave, até assusta.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> Resumo antes do mês acabar



O mês acaba hoje, e suponho que estes relatórios não se fazem num dia!


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2017 às 18:39)

MSantos disse:


> O mês acaba hoje, e suponho que estes relatórios não se fazem num dia!



Verdade mas a 'pressa' é incomum.

Este mês também foi empurrado para o campo do 'excecional' também devido à Ophelia.







Desde o início do ano...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

Orion disse:


> Verdade mas a 'pressa' é incomum.
> 
> Este mês também foi empurrado para o campo do 'excecional' também devido à Ophelia.
> 
> ...



A segunda imagem é relativa à anomalia da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar, pode-se confundir


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 12:39)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A segunda imagem é relativa à anomalia da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar, pode-se confundir


Dá bem para perceber onde era suposto o AA estar normalmente nesta altura e onde ele tem estado.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A segunda imagem é relativa à anomalia da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar, pode-se confundir



Sim, há que olhar para a legenda da imagem. Não escrevo para as publicações não ficarem longas.

O problema das imagens daquele portal é a sua baixa definição. Desde o princípio do ano o cenário da anomalia da temperatura é este:






Para quem quiser ter uma perspetiva global da Europa (mas com menos detalhe do que nos IM's individuais) mais vale ver aqui e/ou aqui.


----------



## Thomar (3 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Já tinha saudades de um mapa assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

Pena a distribuição não ser mais uniforme, lá está a dita lotaria.
_Jackpot _para Zebreira, bela rega.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2017 às 12:43)

Mapa das precipitações acumuladas no dia de ontem, típica situação de aguaceiros, muita chuva numas regiões e pouca noutras.

O IPMA que não trate de alguns pluviómetros que não é preciso... com que então nem uma pinga em Aveiro? e Miranda do Douro? Não tem pluviómetro?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 12:50)

Snifa disse:


> Mapa das precipitações acumuladas no dia de ontem, típica situação de aguaceiros, muita chuva numas regiões e pouca noutras.
> 
> O IPMA que não trate de alguns pluviómetros que não é preciso... com que então nem uma pinga em Aveiro? e Miranda do Douro? Não tem pluviómetro?


Agora um mapa todo xpto.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 12:54)

Cabo Raso com a rajada máxima da rede IPMA, provavelmente fruto de alguma célula mais vigorosa.
*73,8 km/h*.


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Nov 2017 às 11:25)

NASA estimates global reach of atmospheric rivers

While many areas experience either drought or flooding as impacts of atmospheric rivers, Paltan said, in some places, rivers can bring both of these hazards. For example, people in the Iberian Peninsula (in Spain and Portugal), northern Iran, the Yellow River Valley in China, and areas of Australia and New Zealand might be exposed to droughts like the one California recently experienced. "Yet at the same time, in these and other areas around the globe, atmospheric rivers also represent a major source of flood risk."

The research was published online recently by the journal Geophysical Research Letters.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

*Estações (IPMA) com valor de temperatura mínima inferior a 0ºC, no dia **07/11*:
Vila Real (Cidade): *-0,5ºC*
Bragança: *-1,1ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* -1,5ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães: *-2,0ºC*
Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: *-2,5ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Nov 2017 às 13:18)

Mínimas (bem negativas) de ontem, no distrito de Bragança:





*-3,4ºC* em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 04:33)

Porque é que o sul continental é mais seco que o norte? Excluo o Verão por razões óbvias.






Em altitude há mais convergência, levando à subsidência do ar:






Menos HR em altitude:








Temperaturas menos frias em altitude (sempre inibe alguma instabilidade):












A AP é mais baixa:







E para relembrar que o anticiclone faz parte da nossa realidade durante todo o ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera revelou que é a primeira vez que o país chega ao final de outubro com todo o território em seca severa ou extrema. Apoios do Governo não chegam.



A situação de seca no país continua sem dar sinais de melhoria e o último resumo climático do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), conhecido esta semana, revela que nunca se viu nada assim desde que há registos. Isto porque, apesar de Portugal já ter passado por outras situações de seca, foi a primeira vez que no final de outubro todo o território nacional estava classificado nas classes de maior gravidade – seca severa ou extrema.

De acordo com o IPMA, em situações de seca anteriores verificou-se no início do outono um significativo desagravamento. Este ano, pelo contrário, tudo piorou na altura em que devia ter melhorado. O último outubro foi o mais quente desde que há registos – começam em 1931, por isso pelo menos em 87 anos nunca tinha havido tanto calor neste mês. Foram batidos vários recordes de temperatura, em particular no fatídico 15 de outubro. Houve também duas ondas de calor, sendo que a primeira, de 1 a 16 de outubro, é das mais longas de sempre nesta altura do ano. Quanto à precipitação, já tinha havido outubros em que choveu menos, mas há 20 anos que não havia um mês tão seco.

Foi a conjugação do calor e da falta de chuva que contribuiu para a redução da humidade nos solos e agravou o cenário de seca. E os dados do IPMA – numa altura em que, no distrito de Viseu, a água das albufeiras já não é suficiente para abastecer a população – são elucidativos: no final de setembro, só 7,4% do território estava na categoria mais grave de seca (seca extrema); no final de outubro, 75,2% passou a estar classificada nesta classe.

O IPMA considera que esta seca é também distinta das anteriores pois os índices de maior severidade instalaram-se mais tarde no ano (fim de junho) do que nas secas de 1944/45, 2004/05, 2011/12, 2008/09 e 2014/15, isto além de ser a única a permanecer uma trajetória ascendente no último trimestre do ano.

A manter-se a situação atual, o balanço de novembro não será muito diferente. O IPMA não prevê chuva para as próximas duas semanas – a partir de dia 27 poderá regressar precipitação, mas as previsões são incertas. Perante um cenário que não augura nada de bom – os produtores de arroz da zona do Vale do Sado, por exemplo, temem não poder cultivar em 2018 caso a seca se prolongue – esta semana houve apelos para um reforço dos apoios por parte do Estado. O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Viseu revelou ao jornal i que a linha de crédito de 250 mil euros disponibilizada pelo Governo para fazer face à necessidade de abastecer a população já está esgotada e o contrato ainda não foi assinado. Almeida Henriques explica que têm gasto cerca de 20 mil euros por dia a comprar água às Águas de Portugal. O transporte diário de mais 500 mil litros de água diários por comboio até Mangualde é a medida mais recente no distrito.
https://ionline.sapo.pt/588505


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

Estava aqui a olhar para o acumulado de precipitação na estação de Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) - 929m, que este ano ainda só vai com *578,2mm*.
O ano hidrológico 2016/2017 (1Out a 30Set) terminou com *904,2mm*. 

Para ter melhor noção do défice hídrico, consultei os dados destas 5 estações do INAG:
- Gralheira (1104m) - Apenas por curiosidade (por ser a estação a maior altitude daquela região).
- Mezio (891m) - Penso ser a que mais se aproxima de Várzea da Serra, pela topografia e menor distância.
- Pendilhe (737m) - Está a uma menor altitude, mas a uma mesma latitude.
- Tarouca (526m) - Cidade do concelho, embora com um clima muito mais seco e quente - vertente NE da serra e uma menor altitude.
- Touro (791m) - Mais distante e a menor altitude.






A partir dos dados anuais, cheguei a estas conclusões:






Julgo que a precipitação média anual em Várzea da Serra deverá estar algures entre a do Mezio e a de Pendilhe.
Ora, nessas duas estações, o ano hidrográfico mais seco (entre 1943 e 2000) foi o de 1944/1945 com um total acumulado de 983mm no Mezio e 940,9mm em Pendilhe, valores superiores aos 904,2mm registados na estação de Várzea neste ano hidrológico de 2016/2017.
O que significa que 2016/2017 poderá ter sido ligeiramente mais seco, naquela região, do que 1944/1945.

Segundo o IPMA, o ano hidrológico de 1944/1945 foi o 2º mais seco, no que diz respeito ao período de 1931-2017. Mas depois de 2000, existiram vários anos hidrológicos secos: 04/05; 07/08; 11/12, para os quais, infelizmente, não existem dados nas estações do INAG. De qualquer forma, mesmo não existindo dados, o ano de 2004/2005 deverá ter sido, de longe o mais seco. 

No que toca ao ano civil, 2004 foi o ano mais seco, segundo o IPMA, no território continental.
Apesar de não haver dados concretos, o IPMA estima que na região a que refiro, nesse ano de 2004, tenham caído cerca de 800-900mm de precipitação. Valor ainda muito acima dos 578,2mm até agora registados.


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Índice de vegetação. Comparação visual entre 2014 e 2017

Tecnicamente, o que a imagem mostra é “a actividade fotosintética”. Basicamente esta imagem ilustra a ausência de vegetação herbácea devido à falta das chuvas outonais.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Anomalia da pressão de superfície desde o início do ano até ao dia 12.






E o óbvio:


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

Em vez de 'anomalia, deixo a média climatológica anual e a estimativa. Como dá para ver, há apenas, em média, a expansão média do anticiclone pré-existente.






--- 

Em termos sazonais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 10:04)

*Nelas, Mangualde, Viseu e Penalva vão declarar estado de emergência devido à seca*
17 nov 2017 09:39

Em entrevista à TSF, esta manhã, o presidente da câmara de Nelas, José Borges Silva, fala em "situação de calamidade na região".





Quatro concelhos vão declarar estado de emergência municipal por causa da seca, anunciou José Borges Silva, presidente da câmara de Nelas, esta manhã à TSF.

O autarca fala de uma "situação de calamidade na região" e pede medidas "imediatas, duras e sem olhar a custos"  para fazer frente à seca.

A declaração do estado de emergência municipal será feita ainda esta sexta-feira.

Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa visitou no passado dia 10 de novembro a barragem de Fagilde, que fornece água aos concelhos de Viseu, Mangualde, Nelas e Penalva do Castelo, tendo ficado espantado por a reserva de água só ser suficiente para 20 dias de abastecimento.

O mês de outubro foi o mais seco dos últimos 20 anos, com 30% da precipitação normal para a época, segundo os dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

No final de outubro, todo o território de Portugal continental se encontra em situação de seca severa (24,8%) e extrema (75,2%).

A seca extrema em Portugal está já a prejudicar culturas e pasto para animais, com produtores de diversos setores a falarem de "calamidade" e a reclamarem do Governo ajudas extraordinárias para fazer face aos prejuízos.

A seca já levou o Governo a decretar apoios excecionais aos agricultores para captação de água, nomeadamente nos distritos alentejanos de Évora, Beja e Portalegre e nos concelhos de Alcácer do Sal, Grândola e Santiago do Cacém, banhados pelo Sado.

Quer Portugal quer Espanha estão a cumprir os valores mínimos de caudais exigidos a ambos os países na gestão de rios internacionais, como o Tejo.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...o-declarar-estado-de-emergencia-devido-a-seca


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 21:01)

*SECA - SITUAÇÃO A 15 NOVEMBRO*
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental entre 1 e 15 de novembro foi muito inferior ao normal e corresponde a apenas 24% do valor médio mensal.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, a 15 de novembro, verifica-se um aumento da área em situação de seca extrema em todo o território de Portugal Continental (Figura 1).

A 15 de novembro cerca de 6% do território estava em seca severa e 94% em seca extrema.

Quase todo o território está há cerca de 5/6 meses consecutivos em situação de seca severa e extrema, não se tendo verificado um desagravamento no início do outono como seria normal e se tem verificado em outras situações de seca.

A 15 de novembro, grande parte das regiões do interior e da região Sul de Portugal continental, apresentam valores de água no solo inferiores a 20%, sendo mesmo em alguns locais próximos ou iguais ao ponto de emurchecimento. Nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro os valores variavam em geral entre 20 a 60 %.

A situação mais provável no final de novembro corresponde à continuação da severidade da seca, tendo em conta a previsão mensal do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF).









Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

O ar tropical está a ir todo para o RU.






---


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

Ontem a lista de estações que registaram mínimas negativas aumentou significativamente.

Chaves(Aeródromo):* -3,3ºC*
Mirandela: *-3,1ºC*
Lamas de Mouro:* -2,5ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-2,5ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães: *-2,5ºC*
Vila Real(Cidade): *-1,5ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *-1,0ºC*
Coruche: *-0,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-0,7ºC*
Alvega: *-0,5ºC*
Vila Nova de Cerveira(Aerodromo): *-0,5ºC*
Merelim,Braga:* -0,1ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *-0,1ºC*

As amplitudes térmicas mantem-se elevadas, exemplos.

Chave: -*3,3ºC */ *19,1ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *-1,0ºC */ *21,9ºC*
Alvega: *-0,5ºC* / *23,2ºC*


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

?


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

Configuração atmosférica no período 1-17 Nov nos últimos 7 anos.






Tendo em conta a média climatológica '81-'10 da PS no período 21/9  17/11...






... estas são as anomalias desde 2010:






Outono excecional até agora, para pior, mas não se pode dizer, ainda, que é o novo normal.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

Este ano o calor extremo calhou à PI.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 07:02)

Manhã gelada em algumas estações de Trás-os-Montes, temperaturas bem negativas:


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Com mais detalhe.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_rrr.html?nn=519122

Estão disponíveis outras médias para o mês de Outubro (incluindo a '61-'90).


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2017 às 07:27)

Mais uma manhã gelada em Trás os Montes, destaque para Mirandela e Chaves: com *-4.1ºc* e *-4.0ºc* respetivamente 






Da webcam do aeródromo de Mirandela, a 403 metros de altitude, é bem visível o nevoeiro nos vales circundantes:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=32


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Climatologia mensal:






---

Observação do mês até dia 19:






Anomalia:






---

Média do ano até dia 19:






Anomalia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

Dia 20 de Novembro bem gelado no norte, à lá Inverno:

Chaves: *-5ºC*
Mirandela: *-4,8ºC




*

É sempre surpreendente a diferença entre a EMA e a RUEMA em Vila Real e Viseu, sempre 6-7ºC, o que mostra que o local da estação é muito importante.


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

As frentes atlânticas (com ar tropical) podem não trazer muita chuva para o sul mas a sua ausência faz sempre diferença. Para norte sem ar tropical a probabilidade de grandes acumulados cai a pique.

À esquerda a média climatológica mensal até dia 20 e à direita a estimativa.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 00:48)

Anomalia diária (dia 23)






Os últimos dias (20-23 Nov)...






... reduziram a anomalia positiva a noroeste da PI. Passou-se disto (1-20 Nov)...






... para isto (1-23 Nov):


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 01:01)

Climatologia _vs_ observação (1-23 Nov)






O anticiclone esteve, em média, mais a nordeste do que o 'habitual'.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 01:14)

Anomalia 22/9  23/11






Observação _vs_ Climatologia (22/9-23/11)


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 00:56)

Este Outono tem algumas semelhanças com 2008:






A grande diferença reside no facto de que nos primeiros 6 meses de 2008 as perturbações estiveram muito mais próximas da PI.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 01:04)

Dez 2008:






Observação _vs_ Climatologia


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 01:16)

Nos últimos anos tem havido mais anticiclone em Dez.






Observação _vs _Climatologia


----------



## Devas (30 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

Os números são impressionantes...

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/rel-clima-novembro-2017.html  - O mês de novembro de 2017 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco e quente

"Foi o 2º outono mais seco desde 1931 (depois de 1971) e o 5º mais quente desde 2000." "O défice de precipitação agravou-se nos últimos meses sendo novembro o 8º mês consecutivo com valores de precipitação inferiores ao normal. *Este período, abril a novembro, é o mais seco desde 1931* (precipitação cerca de 30% do normal)."


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

22/9  28/11

1948 vs 2017






No dia 22 de Setembro de 1948 foi registado um acumulado de 157.3 mms em Angra.

Colossal.


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 23:18)

Outros tempos. No Verão a alteração é menos dramática (na PI pelo menos).


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

O anticiclone expande-se para a Europa.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 12:58)

Mínimas de ontem, 30 novembro:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Salvo erro, esses -5,6ºC em ambas as estações de Bragança e Miranda do Douro, serão as mínimas mais baixas do presente mês na rede IPMA, mesmo a fechar Novembro, curioso.

Faço ideia em Gimonde, ai se eu morasse lá perto.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia,

que gelo em Miranda do Douro, *-7ºc* às 06:00 UTC 

Temperatura muito baixa, já não é "brincadeira" nenhuma 

Aliás todo o Nordeste está a gelar


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

Miranda do Douro ainda desceu mais, aos -7,6ºC pelas 8:00, provavelmente amanhã teremos uma minima de -8ºC no mapa do IPMA.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 17:54)

Anomalia acumulada da PS entre 22 Set e 30 Nov






Todos os meses de Outono têm sido diferentes.

Set (a partir do dia 22)






Out






Nov


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Parece que este mês segue o padrão da maioria do ano, temperaturas mínimas bem abaixo da média.

Nos últimos anos, o mês de Dezembro teve as seguintes mínimas absolutas e anomalias na mínima, respetivamente:

2013: -7,2ºC em Carrazeda de Anziães e -1,37ºC de anomalia
2014: -7,4ºC em Mirandela e -2,40ºC de anomalia
2015: -4,8ºC em Bragança e +1,35ºC de anomalia
2016: -7,0ºC em Miranda do Douro e -0,50ºC de anomalia
2017: Possíveis -8ºC?

De facto, quase todos os anos deste milénio têm tido anomalias negativas de temp. média, a única excepção é 2002, 2015 e 2016. Houve um período de 1976 a 2000 com consecutivas anomalias positivas, ao invés de outro período, de 1962 a 1975 com anomalias bem negativas (muitas acima de 2ºC). Desde 2001 que não existe um ano com anomalia superior a -2ºC. Será que este ano irá conseguir atingir essa meta?


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2017 às 11:05)

Belas mínimas ontem. Miranda do Douro* -8,3ºC! *


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

Thomar disse:


> Miranda do Douro* -8,3ºC! *



Mínima notável, é a "nossa Sanábria"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2017 às 13:46)

*Temperaturas mínimas de ontem - 03/12/2017*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2017 às 01:03)

A dinâmica da estação de Aljezur nunca deixa de surpreender, dia 4 de Dez.:

Mínima: *-5,2ºC*
Máxima: *18,7ºC
*
Quem vive lá deve ter que andar sempre com o roupeiro atrás, ou é t-shirt ou 10 casacos lol

Braga teve ontem mínima de *-3,4ºC *e pelos normais conjugados 71-10, o recorde é -3,2ºC. Alguém confirma? Há 37 anos que não ia abaixo dos -3,2ºC (recorde de 1980)?


----------



## rmsg (11 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

Rajada de 180,7 Km/h em Montalegre!!!


----------



## rmsg (11 Dez 2017 às 10:26)

Este valor de 180,7 Km/h bate o recorde português que datava de 1941 no Porto/S. Pilar (167 Km/h)!


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2017 às 10:27)

rmsg disse:


> Rajada de 180,7 Km/h em Montalegre!!!



Ia mesmo por agora aqui essa imagem!
Nota para esse valor absurdo de Montalegre, duvido desse valor e acredito que seja erro e no boletim do IPMA de dezembro, que sairá em Janeiro esse valor não será validado, só o de Mogadouro com *129km/h.* A não ser que o IPMA lance algum comunicado hoje ou amanhã sobre a tempestade ANA e confirme logo esse valor de 180 Km/h.

Destaque também para a precipitação em Cabril *145.3mm!
*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:02)

rmsg disse:


> Este valor de 180,7 Km/h bate o recorde português que datava de 1941 no Porto/S. Pilar (167 Km/h)!



A 17 de Outubro de 2015, a estação do Cabo da Roca registou uma rajada máxima de *169 km/h*.
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...OlHrla/cli_20151001_20151031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 17:54)

É um valor pouco credível na minha opinião, mas se se vier a confirmar é uma rajada e pêras. Talvez algum episódio muito localizado de vento extremo.
Não duvido de forma alguma, que a Torre tenha assistido a valores na ordem dos 150km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Segundo o Ipma ,o valor de rajada Montalegre não foi validado.
O valor de rajada máxima deste evento vai então para a estação do Cabo da Roca com 144 km/h. Aquela arriba com 150 metros de altitude, neste géneros de eventos é impressionante, até a estrutura metálica ao lado do farol ficou trucidada.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

https://www.ine.pt/xportal/xmain?xp...BLICACOESpub_boui=277089809&PUBLICACOESmodo=2

Cap. 3; Climatologia de 2016 (ilhas incluídas).


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2017 no Algarve: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2890-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-822515


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2017 às 13:10)

Artigo muito interessante e completo* sobre a situação da seca  http://observador.pt/especiais/chov...ontinua-12-graficos-para-perceber-o-problema/

*Com base no tamanho do artigo e nº de gráficos que o compõem, pois não o li todo.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2017 às 19:05)

*2017: UM ANO EXTREMAMENTE QUENTE E EXTREMAMENTE SECO EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*
Relatório completo:https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/balanco-clima-2017.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2017 às 00:46)

*"A temperatura máxima em 2017, cerca de +2.4°C superior ao valor normal, será o valor mais alto desde 1931, ultrapassando em cerca de 1°C o anterior maior valor"
*
Muito grave. Um ano para não esquecer, sem dúvida, depois de tanta tragédia. Um ano de aviso para o que o futuro nos espera. 

Os próximos anos podem não chegar ao ponto a que este chegou, mas a alteração climática está a acontecer e daqui a 50 anos, se calhar, as temperaturas deste ano são as consideradas normais. 

Que 2018 seja um ano climatologicamente mais ameno.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 19:22)




----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Novembro de 2017 no Algarve: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2906-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-826531


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 19:09)

Acumulados das estacoes da Direccao Regional de Agricultura no* litoral e barrocal do sotavento algarvio em 2017. *


Junqueira (Castro Marim): 355.6 mm

Cacela: 387.8 mm

Tavira (Santiago): 408.8 mm

Luz de Tavira: 367.4 mm

Maragota: 458.4 mm

Patacao: 406.4 mm

Notas:

- ano com precipitacoes *abaixo da media*, genericamente ja sao* seis anos civis consecutivos abaixo da media* no sotavento;

- primeiro trimestre do ano chuvoso, segundo trimestre seco, ultimo trimestre  muito seco com eventos muito localizados em Novembro e Dezembro;

- *temperaturas maximas muito acima da media* em quase todos os meses, especialmente entre Maio e Outubro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Dezembro de 2017 no Algarve http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2913-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-828181


----------

